# May '04 Mamas: Welcome to September!



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

I can't believe that I'm actually the first one to start this thread...and it's the 2nd of the month! I hope I'm not missing our new thread in a really obvious place....

Anyway, welcome to September! (One of my favorite months...for personal reasons







)


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Didn't you know that we're moving up to the teenager subforum this month?









I just wanted to report that I didn't blow my master gardener interview (it was Thurs. night... don't think I mentioned it). Classes start in about 3 weeks.

Otherwise, count me as someone who's just subscribing to the thread.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I think it's just a quiet weekend.

I'm feeling groovy me'self...just finished giving a great class to some great women and am feeling the tribal love...girls are behaving....awwwww...

Happy September! It's going to be a good 'un, I think.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

We all went to one of the local fairs today and enjoyed a perfect summer day!

KK--awesome!! Can't wait to hear how the classes are!

This being my bday month---I kinda like it too! Oh and a bit of a freakout as that means next month will be the baby's birthday month!

Elsanne--sounds like a great weekend!

.....subbing....


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Subbing. Just woke up from a looooooong nap with Jett and I'm sweating like a pig. Gee, could it be because it's 101 degrees? Drip drip drip...


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

subbing.

I am hot and lazy. Why are the girls still energetic? Or are they?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Subbing. Just woke up from a looooooong nap with Jett and I'm sweating like a pig. Gee, could it be because it's 101 degrees? Drip drip drip...

Interesting fact: pigs don't sweat. That's why they have to roll around in mud (to keep cool).







:





















:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 

This being my bday month---I kinda like it too! Oh and a bit of a freakout as that means next month will be the baby's birthday month!


WOW. Time flies. Hey, does that mean you are a Libra? Or a Virgo?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JACQUELINE MONDAY!!!!







:







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Totally a virgo if you hadn't already guessed!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Jacquie (tomorrow)!!!!









Groovy weekend, indeed. Glad to hear about Elsanne and Heather's respective groovy days. Hope all ya'll are feelin' groovy.

As for me, DH tore out our deck and started digging out our basement (to fix the foundation). I just puttered around, hung out with Lily, talked endlessly with DH about how we're going to rebuild the deck. It's fun - we get to design a whole new deck now. All using the boards reclaimed from the old one - we're just going to flip 'em over, sand and seal 'em.

Also our friend who's been housesitting for us moved out today. It was bittersweet - she's an awesome friend, and no trouble to have here at all, and Lily loves her, but it's also nice to have our own space again and move our stuff back to where it was.

UM what else. Can't believe Heather is due so soon. Can't believe new babes are here already. Can't believe school starts in 3 weeks! Ack!

Love to all-

Sarah


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Interesting fact: pigs don't sweat. That's why they have to roll around in mud (to keep cool).







:





















:

whyioughta.... (where is the shaking a fist in jest smilie?)
















And for the record, this pig jumped in her swimming pool to cool off today. The kids probably would have preferred we roll around in mud, but since I was doing double duty with a the swimming serving as the day's bath, the mud was a no go.

HF, how can you possibly be due next month???? You're a high speed gestator.

Happy Birthday, Jacquie!!! Hope your day is great and fun and whatever else you would like for it to be.

Lots of great progress and good times in our house these days. DH really seems to have heard me during our big talk the other day and I am quite pleased with his efforts. The past two weekends are the best I've had in a long, long time, and all we did was hang around the house, getting stuff done, playing with the kids. Living life!

I'm starting to toss around ideas of what I want to be when I grow up, I mean, go back to work. Probably won't do that for at least another year, but I may have some schooling to do and now is the time to start kicking around ideas. So far I'm seriously considering personal cheffing (weekly cooking meals for people in their homes, they just heat them up like leftovers during the week) or food writing. Food writing sounds fun to me, but I think I might not be fulfilled long term with it. Not exactly saving the world, yk? I dunno... I might have a hang up about not allowing myself to enjoy my work tho, so I'm kinda exploring that roadblock.

I'm gonna go indulge in some Sunday night tv. Or maybe I'll just go take a cool shower and go to bed. It's 9:45 and I'm still sweating like a.... sweaty sweaterson. Please, oh please, can tomorrow be cooler?







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Meg- just noticed your siggie.







And I'm glad you're feelin support on the home front.

Sarah- I am so amazed at all you've done to that house. Sounds totally intimidating to me. I am not a fix-it-yourselfer, and neither is dh. Cool idea for redoing the deck.









Els- good luck with the start of travels tomorrow! I'll be thinkin of you and sending you mellow happy child vibes for the car portion of the trip.









I'm nervous/excited about our big yurt trip next weekend, and the 6 (probably 9!) hour drive we have to get there. I went to Goodwill today and got some wiz-bang toys and lift-the-flap type flashy books for the trip. We have a sedan and dh doesn't drive, so he gets the lovely job of entertaining/feeding both kids while twisting his body back from the front seat. Fun for him.







: I can't wait to see my friend and her fam, though.

Does anyone know if you can download DVD's you own onto the larger sized ipods? We can't really buy movies online to download because we have dial-up internet and it takes DAYS to download video onto the ipod. Just trying to think of ways to keep the kiddos entertained.









Goodnight, all. Here's hoping for a cooler tomorrow across the country.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: "high speed gestator" , and it's so true. It's always seemed to me that while my own pregnancies last for decades (and I enjoy it, mostly), others' pregnancies fly by.

Wow on tearing out the deck and replacing it. Sounds like fun!

Good thoughts for elsanne's trip.

Meg,







for good weekends. May they continue!

Fern, I don't know for sure about the ipod, but I'd imagine you could do it. Just before all of our long drives in the past month, we bought a portable DVD player with two screens, and it really helped with the drive. I held out for a long time because I don't like having the kids 'plugged in', but then I also don't like hours upon hours of incessant whining and complaining... so there you have it.

Super glad for an extra day off today, though the plans are entirely domestic - laundry and the like. But still, glad to have the day.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Not leaving for one week! Thanks for the good thoughts though.

"whyioughta" made me smile.

smoochie boochies to sarah.

heather: TOTALLY a virgo, butofcourse.

here's me: speed poster. gotta run.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I just wanted everyone to know I just ate a chocolate-chip-and-peanut-butter sandwich. And boy, was it good.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

what kind of bread?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Sitting here, wondering why I'm not getting notifications about posts, thinking I've killed the thread... oh, yeah, I forgot to subscribe


----------



## fleuretlumiere (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi all, I'm a may 04 mama too







I was wondering how many of your kids have potty learned yet? DS isn't interested AT ALL into sitting on the toilet or child potty. He seems to stay dry overnight but still won't pee in the morning in anything but the diaper. Any advice







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

fleuretlumiere, sorry to hear about ds...I know there are some other boys on this thread with similar issues. Boys seem to potty learn later than girls, and girls are all I got.

Welcome, btw! Never mind my guff, I am always spouting off around here.








:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Who needs bread?


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Anyone else having issues with mdc today? For instance, I am unable to stay logged in if I close my browser window. Usually, I am logged in all the time, never have to log in, even if I shut down or restart my computer. Weird. A couple of other glitchy user cp things too. Is it just me?

Who needs bread or who _kneads_ bread? Yuckity yuck yuck.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

It's just you, Meg. Sounds like spyware on your computer, or something.

"kneads" bread bwa ha ha ha.
tired tonight. Feeling, yet again, overwhelmed. So much that requires great amounts of energy.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

For that matter, who needs the peanut butter?? Just eat the chips straight from the bag!!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't need anything but the chips, myself. mmm.

hi! joining in the game. and the lentil potty mastered at 2 and a few months because his montessori school really pushed it. He figured it out in about two weeks and has had only a small handful of accidents since. Nighttimes came about six month later, with great results.

sooo tired. brother on another bender, but this time the catch? he's been watching my dog since the birth so we could transition without a lot of barking. My brother barricaded himself in his house and when the police came the dog actually bit one of the cops. grrrreat! so now we're waiting to hear from the authorities about my dog biting one of their own. and my brother is still drunk. So frustrated with this whole situation! %)[email protected]*%#(%@!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Ooooh, emmalola, sounds complicated. Sorry.









Welcome, fleuretlumiere. No help here, sorry. My dd pretty much took matters into her own hands regarding the potty.

Meg, I'm having no probs with MDC.

Wheat bread. Although I don't need or knead no stinkin' bread. Although the peanut butter and the bread makes you think you're actually eating something substantial.

Dinner out tonight, then we stopped by a local park next to an old school that has a huge flock of birds nesting in the chimney. This time of year, every evening at dusk they turn into a huge whirlwind of birds and dive into the chimney. It was crazy.

Still feelin' my sangria from dinner. Le sigh. Purrrrrrrrrrr.

S.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

fleuretlumiere- ds has only recently become interested in potty learning. I never put much effort into it- got him a little potty chair, and a potty insert for the toilet and some books and occassionally suggested he try using it (very casually). Always he was vehemently opposed, so I let it drop without a fuss each time. Earlier in the summer, I tried having him go "nakey-butt" for a while in the morning, but he happily piddled here and there all over our small carpeted apartment, so once again I backed off, figuring he wasn't ready. Recently, he got a diaper rash and I let him go diaperless again (with some snazzy leg warmers on cool mornings). This time, he didn't piddle everywhere, and he's been going in his potty during the times I let him go diaperless. So we're on the road. He goes to a preschool for kids with disabilities (ds has a mild social and language delay and a feeding tube) and they don't required potty learning, so I figure he can go at his own pace, no problem. I imagine that if you are needing your kiddo to go to a preschool where it's required, that puts you in a pinch, but otherwise my recent experience is helping me to trust that most kids will eventually do this in their own time. (though of course lots of people told me the same thing about ds's language and I had to ignore them and get help, so please ignore me if you need to.







)

EL- with a new baby in the house, you did NOT need this. Argh.

Sarah- I totally want to go see the swallows do their thing some time. A big family drama ensued last year when I wouldn't let F.I.L. take L out to see them cause it was too late at night, and he was getting sick so easily. I told him L could go this year, so I'd better call him soon.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Emmalola, I am so sorry to hear about your brother, and your dog biting a cop. Grrr! That sucks. One of my brothers is an alcoholic and now he's within control but there have been moments where he was not, and my mother and I anguished about him and his life so much. It's so hard to watch someone destroy themselves, and I send you some hugs. Also, it is entirely possible that me and my goils could come visit you and your boys sometime between the 17th-20th of this month! Would you liiiiiike? I thought the trip would be rush-rush, but it looks like it's not going to be so bad.

what I want to know, sarahbee, this morning, is are you STILL feeling the effects of leSangria?







: "wheat bread". Could you get more specific? Like, vegan-nun approved, or Costco? Inquiring minds want to know.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I was actually thinking of the yummy sammich thing as I went to bed last night and decided lightly toasted homemade banana bread w/ pb and chips would be the ultimate!!









EL--sorry the saga continues. Addictions sucks.

C's been pottying for a year or so too and likewise kind of figured it out on her own. We're just now working on bathroom independence w/ wiping, handwashing and such. And as soon as that gets figured out, next comes E!







: Though her personality is way different and I'm not sure she'll be as easy as C was.

Lots to do today...grocery shopping done, Costco run next, lunch, PT for C, trader joe's, music therapy ....dinner in there somewhere, but no time for naps so I'm sure that won't be so much fun...fingers crossed for cat naps in the car! I made C a little calendar w/ velcro activities because she's always asking what we're doing today, Thursday, this week, etc. I enjoy the busy, but at the same time it's







: when I'm feeling physically uncomfortable. I think there are only two days in all of September that we don't have anything scheduled.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Funny how that sandwich has also captivted my attention. Banana bread indeed! If it werent' still hot (though less so than this weekend) I would go bake some right now with the PB and chocolate chips right in it.

EL - you definately did not need this.

I simply must clean my house or I will lose my mind!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack! didya miss me?

our first weekend in our new beach house was glorious, but the first order for furniture is a dining table and chairs. toddler eating needs to be contained to a table instead of sitting on the floor, getting distracted by something so standing up and twirling around, taking a bite of food, wiping hands on carpet, etc. and crawling everywhere almost one year old needs containment device in a house with steps. and doors. and cabinets. must childproof.

but we had a ton of fun, nonetheless. i am torn about having the "internets" at the beach house. it was so nice to be without visual media, but with a cable modem or some such there, we might be able to stay there more days as bill would be able to do some work from "home." what to do, what to do... this is not the least of our worries. you know, that whole paying for the beach house thing kinda takes the cake on that one. but if even 20% of the weekends are like the one we just had, so totally worth it.

so every one is invited to come visit us. just not all at once. maybe one or two families at a time. or i might be able to accomodate the other three portland mmf. if we can ever coordinate our schedules again...









off to check in with our pdx west side crowd...

more later!

~claudia


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
so every one is invited to come visit us. just not all at once. ~claudia

I am so there! I love love love the OR beach. I want to go to Cannon beach every summer but my family (Adam) does not see this as the pefect vacation of choice.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Z's first day of preschool.







: He was a little clingy at the drop-off, but he apparently quickly rallied when he was shown the wooden train table.







I love this sweet, charming child (disclaimer: I also love the introspective older brother and the whirling dervish younger sister).

Here's some mama snark...







: they do a gradual start for the 1st two weeks, and it is explained in *great* detail in new parent orientation, the full school orientation, and the newsletter. (Half the kids from 9-10, the other half from 10:30-11:30, then they switch on Thurs, then all the kids next Tues from 9-10:30, then 9-11 on Thurs, then gradually increasing in time next week.) One of the moms at pick-up asked me why there were so few kids. "They're doing gradual start, remember?" She looks at me like she has no idea what I'm talking about and I'm crazy. Then I explain the whole thing to her, adding (in a friendly tone), "It's all in your newsletter. You should check it out when you go home." She still looks at me like she doesn't believe me. And then when we get our kids, she asks one of the teachers where the rest of the kids are (I guess I don't look/sound credible!







), so the teacher explains the whole thing to her again, adding, "Read your newsletter--it's in there." This mama realllllly doesn't fit the mold of what I think of as a co-op preschool type (um... she seems very, uh... high maintenance... and obviously a little flaky and not very friendly). We'll see. I love, love, love the teachers, but I'm a little wary about the other parents after my preschool experience with T.









TC, sounds like fun. I suppose net access is something you don't necessarily have to deal with *right* now? I guess if it were me, I'd hold off for as long as I could, then get it (and not feel guilty about it).

EL, sounds really







: .







Grr on your brother for both offenses. I so wish you didn't have to deal with any of this. I'm sure the dog thing was totally situational... (kind of like a kid... if things are weird/different/don't feel "safe", they act out..)

My house is a MESS. I should put the sleeping baby down and go clean or sumpin.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow dude, it's only been a couple of days and there's TWO pages!








Hi, just subscribing. I am about to leave for a church meeting.









ETA, now that I have caught up (and haven't left for the meeting yet!














, welcome and







, fleuretlumiere, I really like your username, though I don't really speak/read French. I think I got what it meant, or at least the "lumiere" part of it!







Pretty, in any case!
My son is NOT INTERESTED in the potty, not in any way, shape or form, and he is dry through the night (usually) and he often comes to me and tells me when he has peed or pooped.







But when I ask him if he wants to sit on the potty, the answer is ALWAYS "No" or "No, when I'm bigger"








It's not an issue I feel that strongly about, because there are SO MANY bigger fish to fry with my kid most of the time.







He's quite the drama-queen, my Rowan.







So I have a lot of day-to-day dramas that I try not to blow into bigger proportions, but it's HARD, mamas.
That's why I haven't been online much. My clingy, whiny, screaming, tossing-himself-to-the-floor-while squawking loudly little Poopy McPooperton is running me into the ground. Oh yeah. *sigh*
I told DH the other day that I wish we could pack him off to Grammas every weekend. I know, not very MDC-Mama of me, but darn it, it's been rough, and I admit, a lot of it lately has been the changing of the seasons. I never deal with those well. When we got back from vacation I just _slumped_







I am still clawing my way out of it.

But then there are other days when Rowan is totally rad. We have amazing conversations, he is usually pretty great at rolling with it when we have to be somewhere or do something...but if he gets tired or feels like my attention isn't on him 100% of the time (more like 110%), he gets poopy. I get it, but it's just hard to deal with on a day-to-day basis, you know?

There, y'all got a full-ish update on me! Yay! Now I really have to go. I need a coffee before the church meeting.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

And after my nice rant about forgetting to subscribe yesterday.... I forgot to subscribe!

I'm thinking banana bread with chocolate chips inside would be heavenly. MMmmmmmm. Might have to start baking again!

EL, that's awful about your bro and about your dog. I hope it resolves easily.

HF what a day! I went to Costco also, and that was about all I could handle.

More to say, kids conspiring against me, as usual. *pout*


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
More to say, kids conspiring against me, as usual. *pout*

Wha??? I daresay they outnumber you.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Renae, what I wouldn't give for some chai and a good vegan muffin...

mmmm, chai.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I am now testing to see if my FOURTH attempt at subbing to this thread has worked.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Somehow in my settings I have that if I reply to a thread, I'm subscribed automatically. So there.

I bet I'm the only one on all of mdc snacking on green prickly pear fruit at the moment. It is SO GOOD! I even harvested it off the bugaboo cactus myself. The vegan nuns smile and nod.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
The vegan nuns smile and nod.

Holy moly, Els.







I think you ARE a vegan nun at this point!















I was very UN-vegan and had cheese, crackers and raw veggies for dinner. Yum.
The quote is from my very own rock-star obsession, Davey Havok.







I still love him. I am seeing Blaqk Audio both in NYC this Friday and in Boston on Monday. I got it bad, mamas. Rowan loves them too.








I need to figure out how to MAKE a good vegan muffin.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I need to figure out how to BE a good vegan muffin.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

how about a vegan bagel?


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I think I would prefer to be a vegan _tart_.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
I think I would prefer to be a vegan _tart_.







:


Oh! *covers mouth open like an O*


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I think if I were vegan, I wouldn't have a muffin top.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
I think if I were vegan, I wouldn't have a muffin top.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

My contribution to this silliness is that one of my nicknames for Z right now is Muffin Muffin.







: (Silly, I know, but I don't know if I've ever shared that my shorthand for "kid" in this house is "Otis"--as in, "What are you Otises doing?"--and being a muffin is probably better than being an Otis.)


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Ah, there's nothin like checkin in with my May Mamas to give me a smile as I head off to bed.









I am very impressed with your ability to get stuff done, Heather. I can barely swing grocery shopping once a week. I have never in my mama life gone to three grocery stores in one day. I've done two therapy appts in one day, but never on a day that I ALSO went to the grocery store. AND you're hugely preggers.























oooooooo TC- count me in for a PDX/MMF hang-out at the beach! Only not for a bit- we're heading off to the beach Friday for our big get-together with my friend from Cali. Must recover from that first. Your beach trips sounds like it was devine.

Renae- I'm right there with ya in the parenting of a drama-queen boy.









KK- that mama does seem pretty out of it. Is this her first kiddo in preschool? Hopefully she'll get the idea that she needs to pay attention, and will bloom into at least semi-with-it-ness.

Off to bedy-bye- tomorrow is L's first day of preschool w/ the new teacher in the new building (but a few of the same kids).







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

add me to the club of mama to drama queen boy. isaac always has been and continues to be difficult to parent. it seems to be sinking in more now that i am parenting a *very* different child. isaac is feisty and obstinate. i was warned that age 3 is very contrary and boy is that an understatement. he is also KILLING me with the 'mama mama mommy mommy mommy mommia mommia mommia' nonstop if i even attempt to talk to anyone else. there's some extra clinginess going on (i suppose the continued reaction to baby brother). i am trying to react with extra love and cuddles and a dose of patience but sometimes i feel







: i want to clench my fists and scream SHUT UP if i hear mommy mommy mama one more time....but i don't









baby boy fell off the couch last night







: no more couch time. he's 3 months old!!! wow. and probably 20 lbs. i moved him out of his bucket seat and into the roundabout yesterday. no more moving the sleeping babe into the house easily but i couldn't even move that thing easily with him in it anymore anyway. this was the 2nd night in a row of him sleeping from 9pm til 6:30am.









i am having fantasies about brand new tract houses. i think something has changed in my post-partum mind.....something that calls for brand spankin new and sooooooo many bathrooms and a closet i could do a cartwheel in. and a sewing room that isn't in an unheated basement with no plugs







if you would have told me i'd be willing to leave hip portland and run to the burbs i'd say nevah! but something drastic has changed in my mind and we looked at model homes yesterday







(of course doug is all over this plan). so now i have model home fever. i'm sure the finances don't quite pencil out but there's a subdivision ON the clackamas river i dig (hiking trails and fishing!). talk about great white flight. but doesn't happy valley sound....happy? i just don't know if i can get past the small yards and the homogeneous house thing. *le sigh* but they kind of got me with the travertine tile thing







: doug is also on a giant campaign to get a boat.

cleaning the house is on my list of goals for today. well at least laundry and dishes. our cabin weekend was great, except for the ride home. it was relaxing and enjoyable but i would NOT recommend labor day weekend at that cabin. our trip in october was much nicer because the campground was closed and it was nice and quiet. there were boatloads of people up in that thar woods for the long weekend. we ate well and roasted lots of marshmallows









claudia - i'd love to visit the beach house too! your weekend sounded great







i'd get the internets too.

there is lots of 'first day of school' talk on the news and it makes me realize just how soon we will be dealing with that. i know we are not going to homeschool so we will have to figure out what we are going to do. waldorf school? military school?







public school? catholic school? yipes.

i got up early this morning to have some "me" time with my cup o coffee. it feels good


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

You guys all rule the roost, I swear.















I am having the funkiest of funks today, so I will just stop there. I need to get my priorities together. My shiznit, if you will.
*sigh*
Reading everyone's posts this morning totally helped though.








Hope you all are having a good day! I am watching my friend's DS along with Rowan, have been since 7:30 this morning. Which means, I had to get us out the door at a time when I am normally sitting at my own computer in my jammies, sipping coffee and wondering when Rowan will be waking up!








Long day indeed.

But the kiddos need lunch now so I gotta go. Good luck to all the preschooling mamas!







And the mamas with tons of stuff to do...wait, that's ALL of us!








So anyway, have a wonderful day.

I agree, btw! I wanna be a vegan tart too!







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Re drama-queenness: Z is not really that type (more the "deliberately manipulative cuteness" type, if you know what I mean







), but I figure that The Powers That Be thought I needed a break after T.














(I'll keep saying it: T was a handful at the 2-3 age, and he's generally pretty darned sweet and loveable now, so there's hope!) I actually think of 3 yr olds more as cavemen/cavewomen, though.









My friend's memorial is this afternoon. I am a semi-basket case. My mom is arriving soon to help with the kids. (She's been very supportive... dh, not so much
















Re that preschool mama: I dunno how she's going to help the kids with their art projects on her co-op days. She might chip a toenail or put a crease in her skirt or something.














Maybe I'm just jealous that she's ever so much more "put together" than I will ever be.














(But hey! I pay attention in meetings! That's gotta count for *something*.)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

kk: sending your friend's family and friends (and especially YOU!) lots of love and peace today...









~c


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Am I the morning goddess?? If I am...







:







:







:

Good Morning MMF!

I haven't really checked in for awhile. We've been so swamped and had some friends over from out of town. Still waiting on car news... the repo we had from 5 years ago (pre-parent/responsible days) is still really affecting things.

We took the kids to the beach this weekend and they had a blast. I was really grossed out by the parenting of whoever this poor kids parents were at the beach. He looked around Dom's age and he was left ALONE. After awhile he just whipped down his pants and peed. (which honestly, was not a biggie to me... ) but it was the next part that set me off. He picked up a bird feather and stuck it in his mouth and sucked on it and licked it. uke









We also took the kids and our friends to a corn maze with us. It was actually pretty fun. I've never done one before. Dominic really liked it.

I have a student scheduled for our next childbirth class series, finally! And when I ordered their books on Amazon I saved enough in prices that I was able to order an extra book for myself. "The Attachment Parenting Book" by Dr. Sears. I've been doing that as often as possible to build up my lending library. I've been picking books that don't LOOK too far one sided so that my students will be able to educate themselves without me pushing anything on them. My next goal is a bunch of books on circumcision (well.. no circ is probably more correctly put).

Loving you all- missing you all! Hope all is going well!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Darn! Missed my morning goddessness!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

C's brief little preschool orientation thingy was this morning and she nearly cried because she didn't want to leave!







I promised she could stay longer on Friday. KK--she'd have no use for that ease into coop-preschool routine!









Ragweed is kicking my butt err nose and there's so like NOTHING I can do about it. Yay.

KK---keeping L and her family/friends and you of course in my thoughts this afternoon!

achoo.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

meg: just wondering today how you are doing... almost called you, but then both boys fell asleep in the car and i didn't want to risk waking them with my yammering on, but i wanted to, i really, really did.









hey, wasn't agrace supposed to have/have had her new babe by now? wondering how she's doing...

sorry about the ragweed issues, heath. blech.

can't believe my little babe is gonna be one in like, um, 11 days. sheesh.

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

KK


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thinking of you today, KK.







s

Sorry I have been MIA for a bit. All is well here, just hectic. Maybe more tomorrow.

I did want to share a little conversation Alison had with Eleanor earlier today:

Eleanor: I have a Mommy and a Mama, no, I have a Mommy and a Daddy.
Alison: I don't think so. Who is Daddy? Am I Daddy?
Eleanor: Yes.
Alison: No, I am actually a Mommy. See, I am nursing Annabel and daddies don't nurse.
Eleanor: Then Mama's a boy. Mama can be the daddy.
Alison: But she nursed you, she's a mama.
Eleanor: Then we should get rid of her and go get a daddy.
Me: What!#@?
Eleanor: Well, maybe we could have a Mommy, a Mama, and a Daddy?
Alison: Well, some families are like that but not our family.
Eleanor: Yeah, our family is weird.















:









Clearly we will be talking more about this, but for now it totally cracks me up!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

KK.

Lisa, "get rid of her" made me







It's so funny how their minds work. We've had some really fun conversations with Allison lately as well.

Must go pack lunches and get the crew off to their respective destinations before work.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Eleanor: Then we should get rid of her and go get a daddy.
Me: What!#@?
Eleanor: Well, maybe we could have a Mommy, a Mama, and a Daddy?
Alison: Well, some families are like that but not our family.
Eleanor: Yeah, our family is weird.

Okay, so that part of the conversation made me








Heehee! And actually, I KNOW a family who, once they have kids (if they do, I think my friend wants to someday--right now she's training to become a doula







), will be a Mama, Daddy, and another Mama. Possibly a few more mamas and daddies thrown into the mix for good measure as well!








And what's even crazier, is that I think they could totally pull it off!







I can barely handle the ONE partner I got.















So anyway, yeah.

This week is hectic, but in a fun way as well as a stressful way. Last night I went into Boston to see The Dear and Departed (the only connection they have to AFI is that they're all friends!







So I totally got inside information on my other favorite bands!







) and dude, I totally hung out with the band afterwards. Made me feel young again...and then I felt old when I found out the girl selling their t-shirts was *19*.








I went home soon after. Heh.

How funny that you talk about the whole "Mama mamamamamama mommymommy momma momma momma MAMA!!!!" phenomenon and hey, as soon as I sit down to type this, Rowan starts yelling from the other room!








To be fair, Sesame Street went all wonky (the hazards of using rabbit-ears for reception!) so I had to go fix it. But then I had to give hugs & kisses, and then he had to hang onto my arm for another 10 min....*sigh*
And of course, it escalates when, like you said, I even attempt to talk to anyone else, via phone or in person. *sigh*
And I don't even have the new baby reason!







So WTF???
Hahaha. I know, he's 3 and basically a little beast.







:







:







But DUDE.

Danile, we're ALL goddesses!







My own Morning Goddess-hood slipped off a while ago, though.








KK, many







s and much love. To all who need it in your neck of the woods.

Heather, my eyes are practically falling out of my head with the allergies. I *can* do something, I guess, but that something really doesn't work.














: I feel ya, mama.

Alrighty, since this is pretty much the only morning I get this week where I have some "free time" at home, I ought to vaccuum and like, maybe clean the house a little bit. Julio







is at the groomers, because he covered himself in poop yesterday--okay, it wasn't THAT bad but to me, the person who had to grab him and clean all the poop stuck to his bum and pretty mcuh give him a bath while trimming off all the matted hair on his a$$ that caused the mess, uke It was HORRIBLE. A friend mentioned that perhaps a poopy cat was better than a poopy kid, and I was like "HECK NO!!!" (but not so much with the "heck") I would rather deal with a year of poopy kid dipes than a day of a poopy cat. Ugh ugh ugh. I can barely think about it without wanting to retch. Horror. So the cat is getting his little butt shaved this morning. *sigh*

I have to find some time to get the car's oil changed this morning, pick up the cat later this afternoon, and then watch my friend's child tonight.








But tomorrow after DH comes home I drive into NYC to see Blaqk Audio and to see some old high school friends! That will be fun.
And I believe apple-picking with some friends and their kids is in our future this weekend. Yay!

Have a great day mamas.







I am off to call DH to find out when I can pick up the cat.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

mornin'!

that's a cute convo lisa







isaac has twins in his class with a mama and a mommy. and he keeps telling me their daddy died. that he was oooollllld. and i keep thinking 'hmm' how to respond? i tell him i don't think their daddy died because they have 2 mommies instead of a mommy and a daddy. then i ask if the kids told him their daddy died and he says yes. so i wonder what i should be telling him versus what they are telling him. (???) obviously i don't necessarily believe they are going around saying their daddy died. isaac also used to have triplets in his class with 2 moms but they are gone now. i kept trying to figure out how they could afford daycare for 3 kiddos plus their older brother. i mean they had to be spending 3 grand a month







like what job would make that cost effective? (the things i concern myself with eh?) so i think daycare was a sanity break for them









another blissful night of ebin sleeping from 10 til 7. i'm just revelling in this because i feel it can't possibly last. isaac is back to not wanting to go to bed at night and staying up til 10:30 every night and sleeping in our bed. he luckily is not as squirmy as he used to be.

i have house lust for a new (old) house.mod love

out of our price range of course. doug found an awesome house in forest grove. we could be almost-neighbors with claudia!

renae - i'm glad you're getting to go to lots of shows to get you out of your post vacation slump. you had some serious fun this summer so the slump is totally par for the course i'm sure (it would be for me).

i need to do some work today (besides laundry). i'm finding the work from home thing is hard to concentrate!!! it's so easy to procrastinate and do other things (plus the interruption factor).


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Morning, mamas!

KK - lots of good vibes your way, mama.

Jess, I totally understand the desire to have a nice, new, big house. So far I am still ok with the crazy-a$$ falling-down fixer (that's cute-ish and funky and close to Alberta Street) but I can see a day, not so far from now...

Claudia - One?! Wowie. That is hard to believe.

Danile, sorry about the car sitch. My fingers are still crossed for you.

Lisa, so cute. Lily often has 2 mamas or a mama and a papa in her doll play. (Never 2 papas. Hmmm.







) But the other day, we were talking about "true love," because my friend is looking for hers, and Lily insisted that her own true love would be a man. I told her that we never know, love can come in all shapes and sizes, but she kept on saying, "when I meet my true love, _he_...etc., etc."

Renae, you are SUCH a rockstar! And sorry about the cat poop. My old cat had that occasionally - those long butt-hair cats are a PITA.

I decided on tile! Yay!







Now must order it and try not to change my mind before it comes.









Basement is still a pit; DH is working on it all week. Hopefully will start to pour footings for the foundation posts on Saturday.

OK, must go attend to morning stuff.

*mwah* to all.
Sarah


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

What is harder to believe, that TC's S is almost one, or that Heath is about to pop out #3?









Sarah, are you taking *good* classes this fall? (I don't envy you on the basement and bathroom stuff, BTW.)

Jess, I loves me some MCM, but if you think tract housing is pricey, obtaining and/or restoring MCM makes it look *quite* affordable. I've never really wanted a brand-new house. Broken-in seems like a good idea (emphasis on broken?







).

Julio, dude, try to be a little tidier and not drive Renae nutty, 'kay?

I loved the mommy/daddy talk, Lisa. Little kids can be such sticklers for RULES. If they get the perception that All Families Are *This* Way, they try to fit everything into that box. Have you tried pointing out other exceptions to the "rule", so she gets that it isn't really a rule?

Z was all psyched about 2nd day of preschool, except when we were on the way over, he suddenly changed his mind. ("Mommy, I already have friends. I don't want to go to preschool.") But he had a blast, though there were a few more tears today. (Oh, and High Maintenance Mama had a *fresh* pedi. Maybe her issue with the gradual start was that it was messing with her grooming schedule.







: )

Danile, I think the Sears books are especially good for first-time parents. The Sears are well-known, and they *do* have a way of explaining things that doesn't make AP look too crazy.

Okay, I have to go fix the flat on my bike trailer.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

that one i linked to is already restored....which is really the only option for us (ie. moving would be to get away from a remodeling lifestyle). doug builds buildings and plays with power tools all week and i think he can't cope with doing it on the weekend too. he needs to sit on his duff and give his wrists a break. i agree that resto on a MCM can be a doozy. i know a new roof for a rummer (fake eichler) is ~30K. i don't know what the roof sitch is on that one but it has all new bathrooms and kitchen. hopefully new windows. i emailed the link to my dad to see if he would offer to pitch in 60K







he didn't









i'm trying to figure out why i'm so motivated to move all of a sudden. this house seemed *wonderful* when we moved in. it was such an upgrade from our first house and it has charm. but we paid a lot for it and it still needs about 50K in work done which i don't think we are up for doing. i think the tract homes are actually surprisingly affordable. we could theoretically gain 1000 sq ft for about the same payment and not have a single project to do except landscaping.

but yeah losing the hip funky neighborhood (which is not all that funky anymore but has been on the up and up since we moved here 9 years ago). its a better investment for sure for us to stay put. doug claims he is bored of all the restaurants around here and he'd be fine with moving away. i know we would miss the variety. we've lived in this vicinty the entire 9 years we've been here except for a brief stint in lake oswego.

the tract home is in an area where they're looking at a new freeway (sunrise corridor). my boss is doing the noise analysis right now so i went by the office this morning to look at the maps for the new alignment. the construction period would be TERRIBLE. traffic nightmare.

ut-oh baby's waking up!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Just checkin in with my may mamas...

TJ leaves for two weeks this Sunday. He's flying to Clearwater, FL for company training.







: It's pretty harsh and strict... so new reason to cross your fingers for me: that he passes the tests and doesn't get fired. It's only because it's his new hire exams... but they are extremely important. And this is the first job he's had in a long time that is REALLY starting to catch us up. But he's only been there 2 months.

The auto financing lady is still waiting for a call back today from the banks. I'm guessing that we aren't on the top of the banks priorities... so sometime next week.







: With the money for this and money for expenditures on TJ's trip (even though they are reimbursible)... It makes me sick to think about money right now. Bleh.

And we're almost rid of his brother and his brother's girlfriend + son. They've been staying with us so long that his behavior has REALLY started to rub off on Dominic and it's made me so ANGRY. Gentle Discipline and AP were so easy to me before they were here. I've been hiding out at my mom's when the kids not in school or asleep because I really can't handle being around him anymore. I know that sounds so horrible, but I hate playing referee and the things that he does to Dominic. They are scheduled to leave by Sunday... hopefully then life will resume back to normal.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

renae: aren't you in warwick? http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=745524


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
renae: aren't you in warwick? http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=745524

Ohmygosh!!! I am in Cranston (right next to Warwick)!!
You know, though, the thread put me off in a big way. Wait...are we supposed to talk about other threads here? I dunno if I am. Okay, never mind, taking it to the YG when I get a chance!







:

So anyway, I think we may be heading, just sort of meandering, with lots of stops along the way, over to the potty learning path!







Lately Rowan has been asking me to change his diaper a LOT, like, as soon as he pees. And for the past couple of days he's been saying stuff like "I'm big! I'm a big boy!" and I respond with "you are! So you think you might be ready to try sitting on the potty?" Or something to that effect. And he thinks about it, and says "Yeah!" and then like two seconds later "Well, maybe not _today..._"







Whatever, it's a start! Haha.

Julio went to the groomer yesterday, and they found out the poor kitty had fleas! Like, a ton.







So I don't think this was why he was pooping everywhere, but I did feel bad for the poor kitty. They got rid of them and treated him with some stuff that cost like $10 a treatment, and they assured me that if I didn't know he had the fleas, my house is unlikely to be infested. Whew! I am still keeping an eye out though. Julio seems much happier, silly bandana and all.

I have to cut this short, we're leaving to hang out with my friend's DS soon, and then DH is meeting me there so I can leave for NYC. Whoah, mamas.







: "Midlife crisis" or not, I think I need to relax after this week I've had! I might be a rockstar, but we need some downtime too!








Especially when you're a rockstar and a MAMA!








Speaking of, after NYC I am coming straight home, so late it's early, and then Saturday we're going apple-picking with some friends and their kids. Whoah. Haha.
And I do my OWN pedicures, thankyouverymuch!







:

Have a great weekend, mamas.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there!







Mind if I join in?







: My middle DC is a May '04 baby! And yet for some reason I never found you guys before!







:

I have to ask though, anyone else with a child who is not interested in potty training AT ALL? I know they're only 3 1/4 now, but I was spoiled by my first DD, who trained really fast and really early. I had (stupid mama!







) assumed that being just under 22 months younger than her sister, Maddy would want to be just like her and wear big girl panties etc.....but no way. She *hates* the potty, won't go near it. Did for a short time pee on the potty occasionally, but now back to hating it again. I've tried all the usual "techniques" to encourage her (charts, rewards, naked time, setting timer for her to try, etc.), but nothing works. I even tried going cold-turkey and putting her panties to see what would happen - well, what happened was she peed all over, everywhere, whenever she felt like it - including the middle of the room as I was leading an LLL meeting, and then the middle of the restaurant we all went to for lunch after the meeting. Fun times!









So I've resigned myself to waiting a bit, but still wondering if anyone else is in this situation?

Also, anybody here still nursing her May '04 babe? I'm tandem-nursing Maddy and my 14 m.o. DS, and I have a feeling he'll give it up before she does!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oops, sorry, now I see there were some recent posts on this topic already! I haven't had nearly enough coffee yet this morning to think of reading back before I post


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Welcome, BundleFishMama-re: potty learning, we're putting our ds in "big boy" underwear each day except for naps and bedtime. He rarely tells us he has to go on his own, so I try to make sure he goes fairly regularly. Occasionally, he'll tell me before he has to poop and that's good. He usually tells me after he pees, though. It's not the best situation, but we just had a baby about 6 weeks ago, and I didn't have the energy to wrangle the big 36-pound-boy on the floor to change dipes anymore. Plus, he's really too big for the biggest dipes I have and I'm too cheap to buy the next size up! So, even though we do go through a couple pairs of undies a day (and a couple pairs of shorts) it still seems easier than having two in diapers.

And, to everyone else: Hi there!

I was going to write a nice little update here, but I hear the babe making sounds in bed.

Better go...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i never answered the PL question. isaac only switched to underwear in may. he dabbled in using the potty for almost a year i think before he really went with it. i felt like it was his decision all along. ie. he had pretty good control or could have if he wanted to but he wasn't really interested and so didn't. at that point he was hit or miss if i put him in underwear. we told him all along that when he turned 3 he would wear underwear all the time. i don't know if that played into him making the switch right before his birthday or if the timing was just coincidence







:

i still had him in a nighttime diaper and he was wet every morning. i was in the hospital for 2 nights with ebin's birth (2 weeks after isaac made the switch to full time underwear). my MIL stayed with isaac and just put him in underwear at night and he has never had a single accident in his bed. go figure! i would have kept him in a nighttime diaper until he was dry at night. and i don't think that would have ever happened!

but i know they're all different. my friend's 5yo boy will still have a nighttime accident every night if she doesn't wake him up to go in the middle of the night (or put a pull up on him).

isaac had big problems with pooping once he made the switch to underwear. he didn't "like" to poop on the potty so he was just holding it in for DAYS. he PL'd so close to his brother being born that i think part of his poop problem was a baby brother reaction. but he was on miralax all summer. i only stopped giving it to him 2 weeks ago and he seems to be going on the same schedule. still not often enough.....but at least he is going!

there's my poop update for the mornin'









renae - i was just thinking last night that the week i spent in NYC was one of the best weeks of my life. it was SO fun. and i am so glad i made it to NYC 2 times before i had kids. i wish doug and i had been able to do more vacationing before we had kids. the prospect seems daunting now!

danile - i am soooooooo glad for your sake that your BIL is going to be moving out







: woot!

thinking of the newest babes







i looooooooove sleepy sweet newborns. ebin doesn't seem so newbornish now. he's actually reaching out for toys!

i should take a shower because we have a playdate today with a certain 3yo and very almost 1yo


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jess: i was gonna call you and make sure we are still on, but i see from your post that we are.









so i was feeding stefan breakfast (blackberries that we picked yesterday, coconut milk from the fridge on a spoon, and first try at raspberries, after he ate a pile of O's cereal himself while i was getting marek's and my breakfast ready), and part way through, stefan decides that he ONLY wants the blackberries so every time i offered a spoon of coconut milk, he waved his arm like the "all done" sign and pushed away my arm with the spoon. then i would offer a blackberry in my fingers and he would open up his mouth really wide and squish it up in his mouth and eat it. very funny. he knows what he wants, i guess... and he liked the raspberries. just leave some for me, babe!

ok, gotta shower before jess and fam get here...

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Welcome, Kerri! We're not all too far from you guys in MontCo halfway between Allentown and the city. I'm afraid I'll be likely in the same sitch this time next year as my May babe took the potty quickly and mostly on her own at 27mos and I think her sister not be so easy! So no help here!

jstar--glad things are um, going, well!









jacquie--C's learning involved some peeing on the floor as well. TG for bacout!







How is sweet Annie??

claudia---too cute on your opinionated berry lover!

renae--have fun in nyc!!!!!!

danile---how nerve wracking!! Hope the testing goes well and the loan people get moving! We are stilllllll waiting on our refi stuff to go through and we started that ball rolling in May! Glad the house will be calmer and quieter soon!

First day of preschool was fun for C! E reallllly enjoyed the time alone.







I feel like I'm getting a bit of a breather 3x a week before things really get exciting in October!

Our dishwasher got installed today! hooray! (and no more handwashing!! woot!)


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, those two PL examples (Isaac and your friend's ds) are my two boys.

Kerri, I just wouldn't push it. It will come, and you don't want to turn it into a battle.

Renae, it's my understanding that fleas are just part of life with pets when you live on the coasts (we had to deal with them with our dog when we lived in Berkeley)--they're really hard to prevent, and the treatment *does* get rid of them. It's a total PITA to have one more thing to take care of... Poor Julio... (what a kitty hipster in a bandana!







)

Danile, glad you will be rid of the out-laws soon!

Saw Z's old OT this morning for a re-eval on L. She is going to put some suggestions together for dealing with L's physical "busyness" for me (haven't talked much about this, but L is a climber/mover/wiggler extraordinaire, and *highly* distractable when eating, which we both think is part of the problem). She also is referring L for a speech eval (I suspected she was probably behind, and I think this is a good step... I think she has someone in mind who has an overlap with feeding issues, since as y'all probably know, speech and feeding overlap). I also mentioned what that NP said, and while she laughed and said that there is *no* concern there for L, that yes, I need to report that convo to the ped. (I've calmed down about it, and I'll tell him at her 18 mo. WCC.) So I feel calmer. Of course, L ate reasonably well while the OT was here (and ate almost nothing all of last week), but still not "normal", and I have good rapport with this woman, so a lot of info exchange happened.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--glad she was able to do an eval! The sensory/motor/wiggly piece is interesting. C's speech was lagging (in hindsight comparison to E) so that could also be a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Welcome, Kerri! We're not all too far from you guys in MontCo halfway between Allentown and the city. I'm afraid I'll be likely in the same sitch this time next year as my May babe took the potty quickly and mostly on her own at 27mos and I think her sister not be so easy! So no help here!

Wow, cool! Nice to see another SE PA mama around here


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
H

Also, anybody here still nursing her May '04 babe? I'm tandem-nursing Maddy and my 14 m.o. DS, and I have a feeling he'll give it up before she does!

















: Welcome BFM! I am still nursing Sol despite my desires not to be, and I too have a 14 mo old! We only nurse in the morning upon wakeys and at night for sleepies. I cannot abide much more. My lil'est was born July 5, just a few days after your littlest.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi mamas! Just been reading but not posting lately. I sent my first baby off to Kindergarten this week. Talk about bittersweet! She absolutely loves it, so I'm relieved about that. I cried like a baby when she got on the bus for the first day.







She's loving it already and can't wait to go back on Monday.

KK, I've been thinking of you. I'm so sorry you're going through this. It's such a shock and a sad situation all around.

Welcome to BFM!

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Sherri.... THE BUS!?!?!?!?! OMG, I would have cried, too. What a big girl!

I only have a second to post because we are having a huge garage sale today and I need to get on the move. Where's my coffee.....? :yawning:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri--Can't believe Sarah is K age already!! waaaah!! I still remember her as the petite little 3 year old the first time we met. Glad she loves it! Do you think K will miss her at all??


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Can I do this here?
Monsieur Chat is totally a labor of love by DH and myself! We developed the idea many many months ago, it started out as a possible idea for a children's book, and we realized that our storylines (and Joe
s dubious but super-cute artwork!) lends itself much better to comics!
We rule! I am so excited about this. I figured I'd share. If this is the wrong place I will take it to the YG. But I thought us mamas could use some levity, in any case!









In other news, We went apple-picking today (despite my having only gotten maybe 4 hours of sleep, collectively, since NYC! What an AMAZING concert and what an amazing time. I want to bring Rowan to NYC...my boy definitely loves the cities!







) and now I am relazing with a glass (or two





















of wine!

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend.









And welcome, BundleFishMama!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh mamas... gueeesss whattt???!!!!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

You're pregnant? (just kidding, of course you are)

You got the car?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Renae, I LOVE it! It's so cute! very funny. Based on the real adventures of Julio?

Danile, there you go tantalizing us again, for a fun infusion of NRG into the thread. I bet you are a fun mama to have.

Last day in Mexico. I am totally recovering, yesterday was INSANE. Can I tell you about it? It was great, but wow.
8 am--wakeys, poopy diapers, play, listen to cri-cri, get children dressed and self.
9 am--off to Office Supply store for blank discs for peddling music at workshop later. Also, no food in house.
10 am--At the market at a food stand, with both girls, eating yummy Mexican food. Amazed at success without chaos.
11am--Back home, frenetically making discs and welcome binder for big house (Tierra Adentro). Amara starting to need nap so put her in the car for playtime (other people have playpens, I have a car). Got me a good half hour out of that.
12am--Drop off girls at babysitter (prepared their bag and my workshop and performance bags the previous night, after staying up finishing my new kickash belt, go me).
12.30--Show Tierra Adentro to very important event organizer I had been trying to get for months.
1.15pm--Late for takeoff to Queretaro for workshop. Flying in car.
~2 pm REALLY wishing someone else was driving so I could apply makeup and fancy hair doodads. Need to do this so that post-workshop I can fly back to San Miguel for show without having to get ready.
2.30pm--Feverish arrival with organizer, who decides to take me to the new Starbucks (a novelty) for a coffee pre-show. Novelty proves huge to Queretaro people and there is a line a million miles long, and now it's almost crunch-time. Amazingly, right in front of me in line is a girl who is taking my workshop and took it the last time too, so we recognized one another, and I ask her if she wouldn't mind bringing it to me. She does. Coffee is like, way too important to me. Scary.
3.45pm Lugging computer into workshop space to continue burning discs
4-7pm Fun, fun, successful, wonderful workshop spreadin' the Tribal Luuuurve.
7.05pm--Need to go. Now.
7.20pm--gah! Must go, people asking questions, organizer not organized to pay me.
7.45pm--Very late departure to San Miguel. Flying in car.
9pm--Arrival at fun party. No time to kiss cheeks, just dance, mutha. So I do. Have you seen "eat" in this lineup, since 10 am? No, you have not.
I have a blast because I've got my best attitude on about the whole thing. I mean, complain about a hectic lifestyle of dancing? Not me!
9.30pm--Eat. Aaaaaah. Amazing, excellent Middle Eastern fare that makes me salivate rethinking about it.
10pm--More dance.
10.30pm--More dance.
11pm--bit more dance.
12am--Time to go. But, must get portrait done because we invited a photog especially to this gig for professional photos. Feel strange about (enough makeup? ugh. Is my face strange? Is my belly bloated? the other girls are so thin and beautiful) modeling.
1 am--Pick up girls at wonderful wife's house. Transfer is only kind of difficult.
2 am--cannot sleep, on computer responding to rental inquiries. gah.
2.10 am--Take hot shower. Yaaaay. I was kind of sweaty nasty.
2.30 am--Join my cute chunkabundles in bed.

They slept in until 8.30 so that works for me. Now, pack pack pack, plan plan plan, and wish me luck on tomorrow morning's 5 am takeoff.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Danile - The car? I love how you keep us guessing. Good luck and test taking vibes to your husband, by the way. I hope the very best possible thing happens and the trip is a success.

Renae - The comic is so cute. I admit that I thought of Julio as a particularly masculine cat (kind of a buff looking alley cat) so this whole beret/bandana thing has me totally taking his side. Bite 'em, Julio if the beret is even remotely raspberry in color.

Hi, BFM. Welcome to our little corner of MDC. We are the most lovable of MDC people.

Heather - I canNOT believe that you are nearly a mom of three!!!

KK- I am so glad the OT laughed at the NP's comment. I know we all thought she was cracked, but always nice to get feedback from a respectable professional.

Sherri - I was thinking about you the other day and wondering how you are doing. How amazing that you have a kindergartener! It makes me think about how much time we have spent together over the years. Oops, getting all MMF nostalgic. BTW, we have a porch at our new house to decorate and I wonder if you have tips? It was you with the decked deck, wasn't it? I want the most harvesty house on the block. I am picturing homemade scarecrows on the porch swing, hay bales, leaf garlands, pumpkins galore, etc. Ideas, comments, BTDT??? I have a very limited budget and a very un-Autumn climate (i.e. I am considering asking my Vermont friends to send me a package of fall leaves because they don't fall here so much as drop in a brown heap in December. My dad sent me leaves when I was in college after I told him I missed the leaves changing. Fall leaves are very important to me).

Elsanne - wow! What a day. As someone who has difficultly with transitions (of all kinds - from life phase to life phase, from day to day, place to place - I like change but find the in between stage painful), I can't believe that you have the ability to wear that many different hats in a day so successfully and in such quick succession. How did the house tour for the event manager go? It is such a beautiful house that I can only imagine the possibilities for someone like that.

We have procured a lion costume for E for Halloween. She has been saying for MONTHS that she wants to be a lion. We had planned on making a costume for her but someone posted in our local used children's items list that they had a 4T/5T lion suit for sale for $5. We picked it up last night and I have never, ever seen someone as over the moon and cute as can be as E in it. I will try to update YG pix, but I am notoriously bad at that. What will your children be this year? I think that Annie will be wearing E's ladybug costume from her first Halloween.

Annie is very small. Like 7 months and less than 14 pounds or >5th percentile on the breastfed babies chart. Her curve is fairly consistent, although perhaps downward trending a bit. She loves eating solids, but Alison is having trouble with pumping. We are a little worried about her supply and quite frankly I think Alison has a low-level infection of sorts. It is so frustrating to feel like things are a little bit off, but not horribly so, thus there is nothing to "do". I am waiting and watching anxiously hoping Annie gains weight and Alison's supply boosts again soon.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Elsanne. You are insane.









Lisa - I'm sorry to hear about your worries with A. It must be so hard to be in your position. I really hope things improve soon and your mind is put at ease.

Lily is going to be a lion for Halloween, too! She requested it especially. We found a cute little lion vest with hood+ears and tail attached at a yard sale for $1. Perfect! Now all I have to find is some brownish/yellowish tights or pants and a long-sleeve shirt.

Sherri - Wow, kindergarten! I'm so glad she likes it.

Renae - you and your DH are funneh.

So DH broke the water main last night when he was digging in the basement. Hello, plumbing bill. Not that bad, actually, but now we have a temporary line over the sidewalk into our house so have to get that redone soon - and that bill will be bigger.







But the good news is that the digging for the basement is coming along nicely; DH is pouring footings today.

We bought a truck the other day - big ol' work truck, diesel (biodiesel!). We like it.

I need to go to the grocery store but Lily doesn't want to get dressed. I hate to push her on the weekends, when she is having such a good time. She has been playing by herself in the living room for like, oh, 2 hours. Hope I didn't just jinx it.

OK, iced coffee is calling my name.

S.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---holy cannoli what a day!! But there was a starbucks coffee in there at least! phew!! hope all goes well w/ the car and the drives and the girlies stateside!

danile---oooh...spill it!!

lisa--sorry for the worry/concern w/ the pumping, weight etc. could it be partly cycle related? when pumping for E there was really a 10-14 day period where supply was affected.

sarah---eek on the main!! I would love to borrow DH for some handy stuff....or ship mine out there to learn a thing or two! cool on the biodiesel truck!

renae---I giggled...I love cat humor!

okay....someone tell fall that it can arrive already. the cankles look is not so stylin' in flip flops in case your wondering!

lazy weekend continues...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Danile, I am DYING!!







Way to keep us on the edges of our seats!!
I am SO glad you all are at least slightly amused by our Monsieur!







Lisa, how funny that you see Julio as being all buff...he is SUCH a pansy!







I say it with SO MUCH LOVE, but man, my cat is a wussy wuss wuss!
He deserves a bandana, and a beret! Heeheehee. Seriously though, he does in fact have a pink rhinestone collar as well, when the bandana eventually gets lost and we don't take him to the groomer more often tha once every 3 or 4 months.







: I know, I torture my cat.
But yes! His adventures will be (LOOSELY!) based on the real life of Julio!








We're having SO much fun with it, and we've got at least 100 different ideas for the strip! We're hoping to *maybe* someday even make a little $$ from it, with t-shirts or little books or what have you. But really, it's all about just having fun with it! And DH and I are working on it together, which is always great for us.









In other news, I rule, as there is a FRESH apple pie currently baking in my oven this afternoon!







We went apple picking yesterday afternoon so I had 10 pounds of apples, and when I mentioned the POSSIBILITY of making a pie, Rowan was ALL OVER IT!







He talked about it last night, then this morning at church, then finally he got to help me prepare the filling for the pie. Good times. When it's done I have to put it out to cool and then go out to the grocery store for vanilla ice cream (no vegan soy stuff this time; reason #3, after all, that Renae is not vegan? Sometimes, Ice Cream is NECESSARY.







) and I have to also run to the art store for a frame for the concert poster I got in NYC Friday.









Elsanne, I am sending you rockin' travel vibes!







I know you rule in all ways though.









Well, I am going to go see if a clip I uploaded onto YouTube worked (a teeny bit of the show I recorded!)

Have a great rest of the weekend, mamas!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Renae---I'll take my slice o' pie warm, with a nice non-vegan hunk o' cheddar cheese please!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Annie is very small. Like 7 months and less than 14 pounds or >5th percentile on the breastfed babies chart. Her curve is fairly consistent, although perhaps downward trending a bit.

First, for my friends before I answer. Dominic was exclusively breastfed and he weighed 17 pounds at 1 year old. He was fourteen pounds for a couple of months. I wouldn't be so concerned about it if that's the percentiles she's generally stayed around since birth. I had ample supply of milk, some babies just don't chunk up like other babies. (Or in our case, like our second baby did.







) So I guess all I'm trying to say is don't get too hyped out about weight if she's wetting diapers and pooing and has lots of energy during her awake times. And *hugs* because as amazing as BF'ing is... it leaves much more room for us to worry about not just the quality/quantity of our parenting- but our milk and source of sustenance for our kids. You guys are doing good, I'm sure.

Els- Holy Moly! You and I could definitely hang together. My life is as crazy at moments, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. It's stuff that I'm passionate about and enjoy. And it sounds like you deserve your moment to revel in your superwoman-liness.

It's so cute about all the lions- Isaac was a lion all year last year during football season at our local High School. My brother plays Varsity there and I grew up here (lots of sports pride in this town) and the team is the "Lynden Lions". So he went as a happy/sometimes angry/sometimes unhappy lion to most of the games. It was very cute. Too bad it's too small for Halloween.

The Julio thing is cracking me up!









And yes.. sorry for the suspense but I was busy getting DH off to the airport to be gone for two weeks.







: It was a whole fiasco in itself. The man drives me NUTS sometimes... but I'm REALLY REALLY going to miss him horribly. I don't think we've been apart this long in four years!

Oh.. and WE GOT A CAR! We couldn't get that one.. I'll update the whole story later. But long story short all the drama and one stop at a place in Everett took an hour to get us financed and off the lot.







: We got a 2002 Ford Expedition. It's White and Eddie Bauer edition. I'm SO IN LOVE! Dominic fell in love to.. and you know what I like- HE CAN'T REACH TO KICK OUR SEATS!







I'll update and maybe post pics later.

ANyhow... gonna go now.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

For some reason, I have been afraid that MCSB would have some kind of a plumbing catastrophe (perhaps because her house reminds me of our cute old house in Berkeley and similar disasters?







: ). Ug, I feel for you, but glad the basement project is coming along.

When iced coffee calls you, does it use your full name? A title? A nickname?









Lisa, ug for Alison. Can she get some rest, rest, REST? Fenugreek has always been my supply friend (along with oatmeal, water, and REST).
When you say infection, you don't mean mastitis, do you? So sorry about the concerns (believe me, I understand a little too well). I cannot *believe* your Annie is 7 mos. old, though.







:

Els, you really amaze me. Y'know, I think when you look *back* on all this, you will be amazed, too, at your amazingness. It's when you're in the process of doing it and it feels very seat of the pants that can be so unnerving. But really, you're AMAZING.

I am very amused by M. Chat/Julio. If I am allowed, I will forward the link to my BF, whose kitty must be a long lost twin of Julio.

I really should be doing something (laundry? scrubbing toilets?) but here I am...


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I have done both laundry and toilet scrubbing today. Also made a lovely dinner with fresh tomatoes from our garden and sweet italian chicken sausage. YUM! Almost vegan-nun-approved, eh??

Iced coffee calls me "Sugar," and employs a fetching, come-hither voice.









And the water main isn't really a catastrophe. We knew it would have to be redone soon anyway, and what's an extra $300 and a cool plastic hose across your front walk?







: At least we were only without water for about 3 hours.







: Lily even got her bath last night!

Danile- Yay for a vehicle! Sounds great.

Renae - I want a slice. ITA with the real moo-cow ice cream. Apple pie a la mode always reminds me of my dad, who is its biggest fan.

OK, must go find the DH before the dinner gets cold. Harrumph.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

sarah--dinner sounds yummy! I love chicken sausage w/ spinach, tomatoes, onions and loads of feta. The girls just like the feta!









danile---cool on the car!!!!

okay....need to stop procrastinating and get back to cleaning/sorting/decluttering!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

spooky.... as i'm sitting here reading about apple pie, mia is chanting "love the apple pie... love the apple pie...." and feeding jett imaginary apple pie from play kitchen dishes. serendipitous.









okay, now they are fighting. gotta go.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

too late... need to go to sleep, but grumpy at bill. really despise when he gets all reactionary/defensive whenever i ask him to do something around the house or point out something that he didn't complete or whatever. it's like, hmmm, you just asked me to help you out by doing that thing and for some reason, i don't like when you ask me to do something, nevermind that i would never notice and do it of my own accord under my own initiative, but you asked me, so now i will point out in a passive-aggressive way some other thing that i asked you to do that you didn't or maybe some annoying habit you have so then i will feel better but you will feel crappy, yes, that's what i'll do. grrrrr...

and i particularly hate when he does that after as lovely a day as we had at the beach. our friends from portland were out at the coast yesterday for a wedding and stopped by and spent the afternoon and dinner with us and it was just really nice.

until we got home.

grrrrrrrr...

i guess this the angry season of my partner relationship...

the lion season?

lots of easy traveling vibes for els and clan...





















i will ask my angel of my grandma who was the traveling queen to watch over you and get you through all airport things speedily and with all your luggage and carseats safely... more























~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

TC,







, my DH suffers from that very affliction. Somehow he has it in his program that if I ask him to do something, I'm actually asking him why he didn't think of it himself and do it before now... the defensiveness is tough to deal with. I end up spending a lot of time trying to figure out how to get him to think of it himself (because then he'll do it no problem) but it's enough to make a person







: and I just don't like doing it - I'm a pretty straightforward communicator (I like to believe, anyway). You'd think after 14 years of saying, "No, honey, I really mean exactly what I said and not 23 other things you're reading into it" it would sink in, but apparently, not so much.

Apple pie - I was picking up the girls from preschool the other day, and as we were walking out, I asked Allison what she wanted to do when we got home. Without pause, she responded "Bake an apple pie!", like we do this every day








Another mama with a three-ish year old was walking out at the same time, and looked at me bewildered-like and asked, "You can bake pie on a weeknight??" I said, "Actually, we've NEVER baked an apple pie at home, but she's got some good ideas."

Yay on the car, Danile!

Thinking sweet, easy travel thoughts for Elsanne.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Juice---I had to LOL as I have to say the same exact thing ad nauseum about ---yes, I really did mean what I said---

*hugs* Claudia!

okay...off to get kiddo #1 from school!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 







: Welcome BFM! I am still nursing Sol despite my desires not to be, and I too have a 14 mo old! We only nurse in the morning upon wakeys and at night for sleepies. I cannot abide much more. My lil'est was born July 5, just a few days after your littlest.

Oh cool, another tandem mama







IRL I feel like the only one - unless I'm at an LLL meeting or something, people look at me like I'm NUTS for nursing a 3 y.o. or worse, when I have a 3 y.o. on one side and a 14 m.o. on the other (I say - that's why God gave us two boobs!







) I have mixed feelings about it - usually I love nursing them both, but sometimes I think I'm ready for her to wean. I would also love to get pg again and I haven't gotten PPAF yet, so I wish she'd back off a bit. But we'll see what happens. She is just more of a "baby" personality I think, she isn't ready to potty train or wean or do a lot of the things my DD1 seemed ready for her age, she likes to cuddle more and isn't as independent yet so I try to respect that....

And wow, what a schedule you had there - and I thought I had busy days!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
Welcome to BFM!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
And welcome, BundleFishMama!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Hi, BFM. Welcome to our little corner of MDC. We are the most lovable of MDC people.

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Lisa, my usual formula for decorating my porch consists of this: Corn stalks fastened to pillars on either side of the steps. A group of potted fall mums clustered on both sides of top step. Then I usually get six pumpkins, two small, two medium, and two large. On both sides of the steps I put three pumpkins, graduating in size as the steps get higher. Then I like to put a fall wreath or some sort of hanging on my door. That's about it. I've been following this recipe with much success per Elsanne for about three years now. I'm flattered you thought of me.







: I am sorry you're in a worrisome place in regards to A's weight right now.

Katie starts preschool tomorrow. Well, it's a transition day. I go with her, and it lasts 1.5 hours as opposed to the usual 2.5. We;re together part of the time, then they try to transition the kids into the classrom with their teacher while parents go over paperwork stuff. Then Thursday is a normal day. I really love this preschool. It's not a co-op in the official sense, but there is a parent helper every day, who helps in the classroom and brings in a snack and drink. Katie's very excited, although I am not sure if she knows what to expect, y'know? But it's the same school Sarah went to last year, and she loved playing there and all, so it's reassuring that it is a very familiar environment. For some reason, I'm not all emotional (yet) about the impending preschool start.

Alright, best get moving, have a few errands to run today.

Safe travels today Els!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

els - you're i wild mama. the no food thing would have had me at the cranky biza' stage







and happy trails to ya!

monsieur chat is cute









sherri - congrats on the kindergartner! and i hope K loves preschool tomorrow.

i don't think i've made an apple pie in yearZ. but i did make black bottom coconut bars yesterday. we are *insanely* broke right now. like 2 missed paychecks and i quit my job broke. so i am getting inventive with what ingredients i have on hand. we are also cleaning out our freezer which was luckily stocked to the gills. just about every meal also involves tomatoes because we have a ton and our neighbor gave me a LOAD yesterday. good juicy romas and tons of cherry tomatoes. i think i'll make some sauce. i'm just trying to get past the fact that he built his veggie bed out of pressure treated wood uke mmm arsenic sauce

my new house fever has mostly passed. so have my expectations for getting all our projects done before the rainy season







i'm just lobbying for back stairs. the patio and pathways are probably going to wait until next spring. i'm going to do my bit to help by digging and relocating dirt this morning to fill in the trench around the house. and i better get out there before it hits 95 today. hot hot sweaty sweaty. i'm hoping ebin will take a little nappy poo.

more laundry and toilet scrubbing needs to happen here too. i started sewing myself an apron yesterday to help with my domesticity



















































the swing is not working..........


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Little ol' me as Morning Goddess?

Good morning everybuggy!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

g'morning Lisa!! Yes you!







:

quickie U/S this morning and the final verdict is that baby's kidneys look A-OK! Though the stinker is now transverse across the top of the belly and that is sooooo not comfy. Head down. Head down. Head down. Head down....

also met w/ my doula this morning---yay!! I'm guessing/hoping 5ish weeks til baby?? We shall see!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

do you know the gender of this wee babe, hf?? or have any intuition about it? i am (as usual) TERRIBLE at intuiting this but a boy would be so sweet and 3 girls would be very virgin suicides. and i only mean that in a 'that's what 3 girls makes me think of'







i forgot to say also that i think cankles and flip flops go well together. i've been lucky both my 9th months have been in warm weather because i wouldn't have been able to wear any of my other shoes if it had been cold. it was all flip flops all the time for both my late pregnancies.

it is time to take isaac to school but babe is sleeping soundly. i hate waking a sleeping babe!

i think it is going to be another hot one today. it actually wasn't too hot upstairs last night. or maybe i'm just used to it now. that was the other thing i wanted in a new house. AC!









i thought i might have some boredom transition time getting used to being at home so much. but i LOVE IT! love it so much. i really feel relaxed. and i have a babysitter tomorrow and thrs from 9-2 so i'm working just enough to give me a little diversion but not so much that i feel overwhelmed by trying to do everything else. i am shocked actually how much time it takes me every day to clean and do dishes and laundry and i'm wonderng how did i ever do this before? but maybe that's the difference between 1 and 2 kids.

time to wrangle some clothes on the big one. we slept in today *yawn* i'm going to be so terrible when we really do have a school schedule.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

What a glorious rainy LAZY day!! Usually these sorts of days drive me stir-crazy, but last night I saw Blaqk Audio in Boston with DH (BETTER than the NYC show!!! The show was fantastic and Davey made eye contact with me and Jade grabbed my hand at the end!







I know, no one cares but me but Eee!!!







) and Rowan slept until 9am today and he's happily watching March of the Penguins and I had time to make him pasta and broccoli for lunch so he's actually eating something better than his usual "cheese (stick) and bar"









And do I just melt the cheddar onto the pie? I want to try it like this! Mmmm!

Danile, congrats on the car! And yeah, I remember the first extended amount of time I spent away from DH, I was gone for a week to CA in 2003 while he stayed here,







: It was great to see my friends but I missed him terribly. I am going away for another week in November to help friends with their new baby, so it'll be the longest time in 5 years that we've been apart. I feel ya.
I also feel ya on the defensive silly drama-queen DH bit.







Hasn't happened too much lately...oh wait, nevermind, last week!







: Ugh, yeah. Hahaha.

Heather, wow, 5 weeks?!??!







time flies like whoah.

Alrighty mamas, this is getting cut off before Rowan does something like crayon the whole couch (he did it with his friend L. last week when I left them for 2 minutes to get their lunches! Luckily my friend was very understanding (it was HER couch!
















Have a great day! Soooooo rainy, wow.

Oh! DEFINITELY Share the M.Chat LOVE!!! Please! We want EVERYONE to read it.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Nope, no clue on gender. I'm leaning boy, but would love a third girl. Though remind me of this in the teen years in a house w/ one bathroom!







5 weeks would be for a 38/39weeks babe. My luck, this kid will show up in November!

Renae--way cool on the show!! For my bday coming up, I told DH I wanted to go to a play (heh, more my speed than a concert







) in the city since it's been forever since we've done that.

Jstar--glad the home transition thing is going well!! I'm such a slow starter in the mornings. Getting out the door for 830 to take C to school is still too early for me!

Rainy day here too! We got back from story hour just before it started raining cats and puppies. Hope our luck holds when we go back out again later!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Heath, when I was pg the third time (having two byooteeful girls already) I kind of thought maybe I wanted a boy, but then the girls are so great, and how much fun three girls would be... plus everybody kept saying annoying things like, "Well, maybe this time you'll get your boy" which made me want to smack 'em. So I was pretty sure I wanted another girl, and then Ethan was born and wow I still can't believe how perfect he is and how glad I am to have a son. Yet I know I would have been equally ecstatic to have another girl.

So I guess that's the really long way of saying, "You just can't go wrong."









renae, I don't know how I missed m. chat before, but







: I love him!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So I guess that's the really long way of saying, "You just can't go wrong."









I totally agree with Juice re gender (and BTDT).







And







on the kidney, too. (Healthy kidney way more important than the other stuff.)

Wave to BFM!

I renewed my subscription and changed my sr. title, but I'm not pink yet!

Today is not going my way. First, the washer broke, with a load of dipes in it.







: I have a repair person coming on Thurs, but I imagine one of us is going to be schlepping a load of soggy dipes to a laundromat tonight (I feel thankful that I am the Queen of Laundry, and we all have adequate clean socks, undies, etc. to last several days). I have a feeling we're going to have to replace the washer... $$$$ but please send "fixable" vibes my way.









And second, I just about had a heart attack when our neighbor hopped the fence, came charging through our yard, opened the door, and started yelling at me while I was trying to feed the kids lunch. He's pissed off about something about the fence, and I have to admit that dh did a terrible job of communicating (*my* dh? not communicate well? nah...














). I tried to calm him down, told him that yeah, we were in the wrong, we didn't consult with them about something, we'd make amends, that it was not me making the decisions and that my dh would talk to him when he got home from work. Ack. I think dh just spaced it out and/or they were out of town. (NB: I was nice, and didn't point out that this state has a make my day law and that he isn't making any friends just charging into our house...).

Let's hope for a better afternoon.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Eek....KK...maybe you need a 12ft fence on that side! Hope that fence stuff is settled before too long. Poor stranded, soggy dipes...not fun!

*yawn*

where be my mmf?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm here, Heather!

Today was Katie's first day of preschool. She had fun, and is excited to go back Thursday. Strangely, I wasn't all that emotional about it. I know she's going to have a great year and have alot of fun. I really like her teacher. She has four kids of her own, so when my kids' teachers are mothers, that is pretty reassuring to me. She just seems so loving and fun, so I'm excited for the year!

Sorry 'bout the neighbor woes, KK.







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm baaaack!

Let's talk nighttime, Mamas. My two used to sleep together, but now Sarah's decided she would like to sleep on her own, that Katie keeps her too awake. This has devastated Katie. I'm trying to honor Sarah's need to be alone, but it's tough since Katie isn't sleeping worth beans anymore. She does not want to go to bed at night. Once I can coax her to sleep, she'll sleep in her bed for a few hours, but then comes to my bed later on. this wouldn't be a huge problem except she takes up the whole darn bed, and neither dh nor I are getting any rest. She says she scared and there are monsters in her room. So last night I sprayed Monster Spray in her room, and told her monsters don't like that smell, it makes them sneeze, so they'll stay away. That didn't work. Dh bought her a little lamp to keep on in her room while she sleeps. That's not working either. She still says she is scared. Tonight I got frustrated and told her I was getting angry with her. So she says in a really sad tone, "I'll go sleep in my bed now"







: I've felt so bad ever since she went to bed.







I'm at aloss for what to do. I don't think she is so much scared as she is lonely, but she's too much for me to sleep with. Help!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sherri: can you do a mattress or a sleeping bag on the floor of your room for those nights/partial nights she won't sleep in her own bed? that would say that you acknowledge her need to be near you, but also set that boundary of "this is mommy and daddy's bed, and we can snuggle you and give you hugs, but we also need to sleep peacefully and well so we can be rested for the next day, so then you can choose to sleep here in your sleeping bag or in your bed." that's all i've got, though. maybe kk will have some genius idea...









i've been kind of feeling weird the whole day, like i've been waiting for some giant news to happen. definitely 9/11 kind of sad. i don't know why, but this 9/11 being on a tuesday like it was in 2001 has made this anniversary hit me harder this year. it seems like such a long time ago but yet such a short time ago. i don't know what i think. maybe i will blog about it instead...

thinking of els, meg, and kk particularly, and love to all my mmf...

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

TC, your sig line made me







Heeheehee!
When iced coffee calls me, it calls me its b*tch!














Yup!








I made my coffee too weak this morning. Oops..oh well, guess that just means I need to drink more!









We have a LLL meeting this morning, but then my friend M and her DS are coming here to hang out with Rowan for our swap, and I have no idea what I'm going to do with my time. Haha. We have no money, but I have enough cash on me to go get a coffee and like, sit in a cafe with my journal or something. I may do that.

This is short, but I wanted to say hi before Rowan demanded that I go get him (he just woke up).
Sorry I don't have any nighttime advice or thoughts! Good luck!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
I'm baaaack!

Let's talk nighttime, Mamas. My two used to sleep together, but now Sarah's decided she would like to sleep on her own, that Katie keeps her too awake.

snippage








I'm at aloss for what to do. I don't think she is so much scared as she is lonely, but she's too much for me to sleep with. Help!

Hmm. Light on? (I mean overhead light or a lamp, not a nightlight.) Door wide open? Bed stuffed with stuffed animals so child is not alone? Can you compromise by laying down with her for ~15 minutes and leaving while she's still awake? Let her go to sleep with a CD playing? We do all of these things (except for the overhead light/lamp... but we have 3 nightlights).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
maybe kk will have some genius idea...









Not likely! T and Z share a room, but T zonks out *instantly*, and Z is more squirrelly. I don't think having a passed out bro in the room (or not) makes any difference to him... it's a *parent* he wants. (And lately, T has been making noises about wanting to build a wall down the middle of the room... that's because they're like the Odd Couple, and--you guessed it--T is the neat freak.)

This might sound harsh, but if you don't want her sleeping with you, I wouldn't do something like a futon in your room, a mattress on the floor in your room, etc. We finally sold the toddler bed in our room. Why go for 2nd best when the big warm bed with *parents* is 2 feet away?

Ooh... here's an evil idea... what about twin beds for the girls in the same room? Or a futon or mattress in *Sarah's* room instead of yours? (They were sharing a bed previously, no?) Would that give Sarah enough separation and Katie enough closeness?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Ooh... here's an evil idea... what about twin beds for the girls in the same room? Or a futon or mattress in *Sarah's* room instead of yours? (They were sharing a bed previously, no?) Would that give Sarah enough separation and Katie enough closeness?

This is what we do. Sherri, I don't know how old your girls are







: but Caitlyn is 5 and Allison is 3 (obviously







) We couldn't sleep with Allison anymore because the nighttime acrobatics were just too much. When we moved them into the same room together, we got twin beds and we actually moved BOTH of them - Caitlyn out of her room and Allison out of ours - into a whole new bedroom for the two of them. You may not have space for that, but we did it so Allison wouldn't feel like we were moving her into *her sister's* space. We have three bedrooms, and we moved them into the smallest one for sleeping, and turned the bigger one into a playroom for both of them.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
When iced coffee calls me, it calls me its b*tch!














Yup!









ROFLMAO! Only have a sec, kids are screaming, but I found that hilarious - and I agree! I am a coffee slave too. I am so grateful that none of my nurslings has ever been sensitive to caffeine, because I seriously don't know what I'd do without it!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
ROFLMAO! Only have a sec, kids are screaming, but I found that hilarious - and I agree! I am a coffee slave too. I am so grateful that none of my nurslings has ever been sensitive to caffeine, because I seriously don't know what I'd do without it!!

Um, yeah. I agree with all of that (and with what Renae said!







) . Though I'm trying to cut down (I've been really super reliant since school started again) and/or switch back to tea (a gentler buzz for me).


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for the input on the sleeping, mamas. If you have any more advice, keep it comin'! I hope I didn't sound too harsh last night in my post or not very understanding, just one of those occasions where I was at the end of my rope and not articulating very well. To answer a few questions, Katie got a new lamp for her room, it has like a seven watt bulb in it or something like that. So not terribly bright, but it does provide some illumintion.

Juice, my girls are five and three too! And I did think of putting Katie on Sarah's floor, but then Sarah complains that Katie keeps ehr awake, so I nixed that idea. I do like the idea of her sleeping in a sleeping bag on the floor beside my bed if she wakes at night. That way she know's I'm there for her, but she needs to sleep in her own space, as do I. Both girls have their own beds in their own rooms, and they are full size, so unfortunately probably wouldn't fit together in a room. That would be a good solution I think. OTOH, I like that they each have their own space if they need it. I don't know, just thinking out loud here I suppose. Although, this morning Katie didn't come to my room until she woke at 630, and announced to me that she liked sleeping in her bed,







so we'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Another thought I just had was this: Sarah decided she wanted to sleep alone right at the very beginning of the school year. When Sarah's home, she and Katie are practically inseperable, so I wonder if Katie is mourning the loss of so much of Sarah in her own way. Before school, they were literally together morning, noon, and night. Now, they are apart for way more than they're together, so I think there is a transition happening, and it's tough on Katie.

I really wish I liked coffee, gals. I loooove the smell of it, just don't dig the taste, unless it's that gas-station french vanilla cappuchino. Now THAT I like.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi ya'll-

I've been feeling kid of distracted and bleh the past couple of days. Too much going on around here. Today I'm on call but didn't have to go in for rounds this morning; still feels like I can't start anything 'cause I might not be able to finish it, you know? Also have a suturing workshop this afternoon. Exciting!

KK, I would have FREAKED OUT if my neighbor had charged into my house. Seriously, like freaked. Called 911, probably. OMG. I hope you get the issue resolved soon.

Sherri - I really have no ideas for you. I like the 2 twin beds idea, if Sarah will go for it.

Heather - so happy for healthy news! Can't wait to virtually meet the newbie.

Speaking of, how is emmalola?? Still in babymoon bliss?

I started Spanish lessons last week and am trying to practice, but I just haven't found much time. Must do that today if I can. I feel like I'll never get over this barrier. I've been wanting to gain skill in Spanish for oh, like, 10 years.







:

Have a great day everyone.

Sarah


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

[

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
I started Spanish lessons last week and am trying to practice, but I just haven't found much time. Must do that today if I can. I feel like I'll never get over this barrier. I've been wanting to gain skill in Spanish for oh, like, 10 years.







:

Sarah - The Spanish class I signed up for was cancelled for lack of interest. It was going to be my one-night-out-alone activity. I have mixed feelings about it though because I took Spanish in college and it made not one whit of difference in my ability to speak Spanish. Wanna take a trip together in a year or two for an intensive Spanish for midwives course?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
I wonder if Katie is mourning the loss of so much of Sarah in her own way.

This makes a lot of sense (also from Sarah's perspective of needing more independence as she goes to school like a big BIG girl). Maybe some discussions with them about this will help them both make the transition. I hope last night was a step forward for Katie (and







for you for her sad going to bed comment).

I have been so angry at the girls bedtime recently because we're trying to go to bed as soon as possible ourselves and the longer it takes them to settle the more frustrated and disappointed I get. I am realigning my expectations to reality as much as I can. Annie is still a dream sleeper, but Ellie has been waking her by crying out randomly for one of us (and then refusing to speak to us when we come to her







: ). They share a room, with Ellie in a twin and Annie in a crib.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
i've been kind of feeling weird the whole day, like i've been waiting for some giant news to happen. definitely 9/11 kind of sad.

I had a unrelentingly crapity day yesterday too. When I got home Alison said that the 9/11 stuff was upsetting her more than in past years too. It was also my mom's birthday so I tried to focus on that and I am in a much better frame of mind today. I hope you are too.









I have a HUGE pile of work to do and a miniscule pile of motivation. Sounds like time to make tea.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Sarah - The Spanish class I signed up for was cancelled for lack of interest. It was going to be my one-night-out-alone activity. I have mixed feelings about it though because I took Spanish in college and it made not one whit of difference in my ability to speak Spanish. Wanna take a trip together in a year or two for an intensive Spanish for midwives course?

Yessity yes yes, yes!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I have a HUGE pile of work to do and a miniscule pile of motivation. Sounds like time to make tea.

Same-same. (When I study Spanish, my ASL comes out of the recesses of my brain and takes over).

S.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

So here's a laugh for all of you....

I was pretty frusterated because my BIL did NOT take the garbage out like I asked (nicely even!) five times before they left. Knowing that TJ is gone for two weeks they left 6 months pregnant me to do it. BLECH! uke is what I do if I have to take garbage out. *Shudder* Also, being totally weird about being in the house alone at night I shut and lock ALL windows and doors, including the inner door to the garage from our house.

This morning I proceed to get up, do dishes and finally take the garbage out. I opened the front window for some air previously before I started cleaning. I walk out the inner garage door, pop the garage and then take the first two bags of trash out. I go to come back in and.... *LOCKED!* THen I realize every window and door but the one big window I opened was locked. THe screen would NOT come off at all. So I broke the screen because I heard Isaac waking up in his room. TJ is gonna be so happy to see that.







I had to laugh at myself for doing something so ridiculous though... *sigh* Does anyone know how much screens typically run?


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Yessity yes yes, yes!!.









and







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
(When I study Spanish, my ASL comes out of the recesses of my brain and takes over).

For me it's Shona. I took two semesters of Spanish, then studied abroad in Zimbabwe and learned Shona, then returned for another semester of Spanish. During the verbal portions of exams that final semester I would OFTEN respond in Shona and my poor prof would look at me like I was nuts. It's terrible and to this day I mix the two. I am convinced that there is a distinct foreign language portion of the brain (and mine is unnaturally small, confused, and difficult to access).

Danile - It is only a matter of time before I lock myself out of the house since it's been years. Sorry about the screen but imagine if that one window wasn't open!!! Whatever screens cost can't compare to being locked out of the house with kids inside! I am glad you are okay and can laugh about it a bit.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we have the monsters in the room problem a lot. and have had the wanting to sleep in our bed a lot problem since ebin arrived. i'm just up front and say monsters are just pretend and no monsters are going to come. he also has a nightlight and i will leave the hall light on. i *DO* remember being scared of monsters when i was a kid so i am not totally unsympathetic. my bed (which isaac sleeps in now) is really high off the ground and i remember thinking really big monsters could fit under it









anyhoot. a lot of times lately i don't feel like doing the battle to get him in his bed if he is obviously going to freak about it. i will let isaac fall asleep in our bed (we aren't in it yet at his bedtime). and then move him when we go to bed into his bed. he doesn't usually wake so it is fine for the rest of the night.

if i were you and wanted katie to stay in her bed i think i would go lay in her bed with her for a while if she tries to come into your bed in the middle of the night. sometimes i do that if isaac wakes and calls for me. he has a full so i can fit pretty comfortably. i usually doze and then go back to my bed when i wake again. i also think at bedtime you could lay with her for ~15 mins and then leave. i usually talk to isaac about what is going to happen the next day or what his sweet dreams will be about (upbeat topics) so his mind is not on 'monsters.' and then i tell him i have to go do xyz downstairs

bedtimes are so hit or miss around here. sometimes easy and sometimes the pull your hair out kind







:

all this talk about coffee is giving me a craving!!!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Ah, it's been so long! Morning goddess in effect!








Not much goig on today, we'remeeting some friends at the zoo later this morning, even though we're pretty much BROKE.







: But I really need something to do today and Rowan won't let it go, now that I've mentioned the z-o-o.









The weather the past couple of days, after the huge rain we had Tuesday, has been fantastically *autumn*, which makes me so happy. Finally, I can wear makeup again! Finally, we can wear sweaters or even something other than sleeveless stuff!

But I don't have much else to say right now, because Rowan, for some reason, is refusing to play on his own today.







Doesn't he know that Mama NEEDS this all-too-brief morning respite?







Ah well, maybe tomorrow morning I'll just have to wake up earlier to have it. *sigh*
At least I got a cup of coffee in me.

Have a great day, everymama.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I loves me some purple in the morning!! Have a blast at the zoo! This fall weather is fantastic, isn't it?

Must shower then off to PT for C then to Baja Fresh for lunch w/ girlies then to the MW! Think I need to make another chiro appt for tomorrow as the hip is killing and the babe can't get settled.

*yawn* quit all this coffee talk! Both of my girls have been way sensitive to caffeine so I got rid of my coffee maker altogether. Perhaps this one will be different?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
When iced coffee calls me, it calls me its b*tch!














Yup!

















:







: you funneh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
I started Spanish lessons last week and am trying to practice, but I just haven't found much time. Must do that today if I can. I feel like I'll never get over this barrier. I've been wanting to gain skill in Spanish for oh, like, 10 years.







:

Sarah

UM, heLLOOOO??? Lisa and Sarah, both of you KNOW that in San Miguel there is Mexico's only school of midwifery, um hello is all I have to say. They do not speak English much at that school. Mega opportunity. Our girls can play together while you volunteer there and take espanol classes. Hello?

And Lisa, you rock! I have had to tell Sol that those prezzies are for her grandpa to keep her lil mitts off of them, but two were forfeit. Shouldn't have opened until we got on the road! What fun, what love and sweetness you packed in that box. I just thank you from the bottom of my heart.

I am hanging in there...it's een rough mothering 24 hrs a day in other territories. Amara is making me nuts. Yesterday was over 2 hrs to get to bed after a longass day in the heat and constant needs of two small children this age.

But, we went to the railroad park, the zoo, trader joe's (yay!), etc...and my new car rocks! So happy with it.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi friends! It's been so long since I've posted anything...I hope you haven't forgotten about us...sometimes I have time to post but then I realize there are also dirty diapers, or dishes or a crying baby all the sudden. You know how it goes.

But, I do read about my May mamas each day and think of you often, really! In fact, I woke up this morning kinda missing y'all and wishing we could have a reunion at some point. Maybe after Heather has her baby....will we all be done reproducing? I know KK is a question mark, but it seemed like many of us are DONE. If so, maybe a get together could actually happen in the nearer future!

Elsanne-I hope your travels are going well. I'm glad your dad is with you.

Lisa-I second what others have said about your Annie's weight gain. I met some ladies at LLL this week who had similarly small babies, so that just might be her size. However, I can understand your feeling concern without being able to do anything about the feeding issue









Sarah-I meant to tell you a while ago that I'm so glad you're back. Missed getting your mw perspective at the end of my pg! I 've enjoyed reading about your remodeling travails and like reading about all the normal stuff you can do with Lily at this age! I sort of envy that as G was just getting to be that relatively-easy-to-manage age (despite the regular three-ness) and now we threw an infant into the mix! But, I read your posts (and Renae's and the others with slightly older seconds and thirds) and feel some hope!

Sherri-I have no great ideas for your sleeping sitch, but I hear you and know you'll come up with a good idea. I also enjoyed your porch decorating ideas! I have a porch now, but it's currently filled with G's outdoor toys, so we must get a handle on organizing that before I can decorate! It's feeling more fall-ish here, however, so I'm in the mood for some corn stalks and acorns!

Danile-Sorry about getting locked out! That is one of my fears, by the way. Hope you're doing okay with dh gone; that's a long time! Congrats on the car, too!

Megan-been thinking of you, too.

Renae-hope you had fun at the zoo. I miss living close to one! I also hope you're resting up from your busy social calendar! I read all the stuff you've done lately, and it makes ME tired!

KK-Hi! That neighbor situation sounds crazy. I'm sure hoping we can see you soon...maybe at Thanksgiving?

Miss Juice, Claudia, Nugget, Emmalola, and Heather...thinking of you all too!

So, I sure hope I haven't left anyone totally out. I tried to be very comprehensive this morning!

We're doing quite well here. A is growing....she was 8 lb. 14 oz. at her one month checkup 2 weeks ago (she was 7lb. 2 oz. at birth) so I know she's well over 9 lbs. now. She's sleeping pretty well. We put her in a co-sleeper by our bed (we use it like a bassinet) around 9ish and she'll sleep until 12:30 or 1 a.m. Then I bring her into our bed and nurse her back to sleep which usually is pretty fast. This is what we did with G and it's how everyone slept best. However, A is a much noisier sleeper, so I'm thinking we might try putting her in her own bed in another room near ours in the next few weeks. Though, that means I 'll have to actually get up more....not really even sure how to make this transition since G was in our bed till 1 1/2. Part of me thinks she might get easier to sleep with as we all get used to each other, too, so I'm just not sure how to proceed. Anyone have ideas who's had experience with two different kinds of sleepers? I get the feeling she might sleep longer in her own space since she takes much longer naps when I get up and leave her in our bed. She settles herself back to sleep in a way that G never did.

G's doing well. Today is a big day...he's going to the Lunch Bunch for 1-6 year olds at the community center from 12-2 p.m.This is an activity where I drop him off and LEAVE for two hours and they have a themed activity (this time it's rocks and minerals) and take a sack lunch. He asked to do this, so I hope it goes okay. I don't know what I'm going to do with Annie for this time period...it's far enough away that we won't have time to go home...she'll probably sleep! Wow, the luxury of one kid! If G likes this time, Lunch Bunch meets every other week, so we'll see.

G's stuttering has increased a bit, though. As has his night wetting! He's in a diaper (well it was a pull-up, but he peed right through those) and wakes up totally wet! He's in underwear all day, though we mostly remind him to pee. I've thought about getting him to cut back on fluids after 5 p.m. but that seems mean. Maybe this is like the last draw before all the pl-ing clicks. I can only hope. We're thinking of asking around at the local schools re: a speech pathologist. We really don't think this is an actual speech problem, it seems so mental cause it's not all the time. But, we could use some helpful tips to deal with it.

Okay, I must shower cause A will probably wake up soon.

Whew! That was long...thanks for making your way through it all.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, Jacqueline, mega-poster award goes to you! And FTR, my dad is not with me until I get to Albuquerque. 7 hrs from here, PHoenix.
Sorry to hear about the regression and it's realllllly normal for a kid with new sib! Hope within a few months it's all a non-issue, but I know it's consternating now!
Glad to hear A is growing and happy!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

thanks for updates, els & jacquie!

eating breakfast here.

still can't believe our little stefan is going to be one in a few days (sunday...







: )... we swear he's talking. last night, bill said to him, "hi monkey!" and we swore he said "monkey!" right back! crazeeeeeeeeeee! he regularly says the syllables of "all done" and "hi dad" and "more", as well as somewhat decipherable signs for all done and more, too. and he's gained like a pound in the past month from all the food he loves to eat.

my parents fly in late tonight for the birthday weekend, so i'm not sure how much i'll get to read/post in the next few days, but i'll be thinking of y'all.

as sarah-bee would say, *smoochie-boochies*

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Dudes... the washing machine prob was a chunk of a costume jewelry necklace T left in his pocket (which dh didn't check when he was trying to be "helpful" in running a load of laundry







: )... the necklace broke in the washer, and a piece got stuck in the pump. $75 later, everything's as good as new.

No word from the psycho neighbor, and I'm afraid to go in the yard.

More later... have to go get T.

Smoochies indeed.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i have two very different sleepers.

sleeper#1: isaac. we had a crib in our bedroom and starting pretty early on i would try to make sure he slept in it fairly often (at least for naps and going down for bedtime). this always involved rocking rocking rocking and ever so gently laying him down. repeat x3. eventually around 2am i'd give up and just bring him in bed. he was in our bed until 15 months or so when i got a little more on the program of really wanting him out of our bed. i don't love feeling crowded in bed. he always nursed at least 5 times a night (if not more). sometimes it seemed like every 20 minutes.

sleeper#2: ebin. he's a grunter. i slept with him the first few weeks and he grunted away many times a night when he actually wouldn't wake up to feed. but *I* woke up everytime he twitched or grunted. after my MIL left i put him in his crib to go to sleep, eyes open. he layed there and then closed his eyes. this seemed miraculous--a self-soothing baby!!!! he doesn't even cry. he sleeps in his crib, in his room every night. i don't wake with his grunting but i wake when he cries if he gets hungry. the *most* he ever wakes is once per night and often (like last night) he sleeps from 9ish to 7ish.

they're just really different sleepers. if annie is a grunter and you think she'd be happy in a bed on her own i say try it. she'll let you know if she needs you







i really haven't done anything different with my 2. i have been a little less likely to nurse ebin all the way to sleep before i lay him down because i do want him to know he can just loll off to sleep in his crib. but if he wasn't prone to doing it on his own i'm sure i'd nurse him down to deep slumber like i had to do with isaac.

i guess $75 for washer repair is not toooo terribly awful. i usually think it is $200 for them to even walk in the door









little S is almost one! wooooot. have fun with your parents

i'm at doug's office waiting for a lady to call me back so i can beg for our health insurance to be reinstated. i havent even talked to doug's partner about it because i am so







: sometimes i want to strangle him for the bills he chooses to pay and not pay







:







:







:

i need to skeedoodle though so i can pick isaac up and go buy a birthday present. isaac has been *obsessed* with getting some binoculars so i guess i'll take him to the toy store. does anyone else have a hard time deciding whether to spoil your child or not? on the one hand i think i am just teaching him that if he asks for something 9273489375 times that eventually he will get it. on the other hand i think no harm and it is kind of cute that he wants something so badly. (obviously i am scared i am creating a monster here. a spoiled monster.) but then do i purposefully not buy him the 'noculars because he did ask so much? i told him he needed to wait until dad got paid. and dad did get paid. and isaac has been waiting (and continuing to ask). so i guess we'll see if they have 'noculars.

OH and guess what? i went to the gym today for the first time since like....december! wow. go me. i did a half hour aerobics class and 20 mins of kickboxing class and couldn't tell if i was going to pass out or throw up


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
ihis seemed miraculous--a self-soothing baby!!!!

i guess $75 for washer repair is not toooo terribly awful. i usually think it is $200 for them to even walk in the door









I didn't believe self-soothing babies existed. Then I had L. [No suggestions, Jacquie. I have had to figger each kid out as I go (not necessarily very "smartly" or quickly, either







). Yeah, prolly TGiving.]

Re the washer--I know it was cheap to fix (whew!). One of my mom friends raved about this place, and I think I'm going to go post a review on my local parenting listserve extolling their virtues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I am hanging in there...it's een rough mothering 24 hrs a day in other territories. Amara is making me nuts. Yesterday was over 2 hrs to get to bed after a longass day in the heat and constant needs of two small children this age.

But, we went to the railroad park, the zoo, trader joe's (yay!), etc...and my new car rocks! So happy with it.

I've been thinking of you, hoping it hasn't been too nutty. That last couple of sentences makes it all worthwhile, no? So glad the car is great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
THe screen would NOT come off at all. So I broke the screen because I heard Isaac waking up in his room. TJ is gonna be so happy to see that.







I had to laugh at myself for doing something so ridiculous though... *sigh* Does anyone know how much screens typically run?

I'm sorry...







Once, I had to break into my house in a similar way (and I was pg with Z at the time! Thankfully not *too* pg, or I wouldn't have fit through the window).


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Dom's orientation for school is tomorrow. *sniff sniff* I just can't believe preschool is here ALREADY!







: I keep looking at him sadly nostalgic while he's sleeping in our bed. He still just seems like my BABY. He still seems so tiny and unprepared for the world- but he's been begging and he's been so excited, I really don't want to deny him this opportunity. Am I weird for struggling with this? He officially starts next Tuesday. TJ's horribly upset he's going to miss it and wants me to take pictures.









Sleeping baby's and mommy space... I TOTALLY understand the need to have a little space now and then. I also know that I CONSTANTLY wake up to any little move, bump, grunt, snort or similar baby cuteness. And while it's all very adorable, a mama does need some shut eye.







I've been horrible with both boys in having them sleep in a bouncy seat (clipped in!) while swaddled during the night next to our bed. Dom has NEVER successfully slept outside of our bed. But he's another story- he's had night terrors since about a year and half old. Isaac we decided to try out the nurse to sleep/groggy and then place in crib during the day. It worked pretty well to our amazement! (Dom would scream such blood curdling screams if we came within a foot of a crib. Literally from day two!) So night just ended up happening that way too... but it wasn't until about 5/6 months old. I don't think I've been of any help... just a shoulder to lean on. *Hugs* and I hope it resolves itself soon.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Jstar! I left out Jstar in my mega response yesterday morn. I was mulling over the sleeping options you wrote about at 4 this morning and then I realized that I'd forgotten to address you when I was trying to be all inclusive. Anyway, thanks!







It sounds like Ebin and Annie are quite similar, actually. Though, I've never put her down in her bed not quite asleep. I've put her down asleep, she'll wake up but will sometimes get herself back to sleep during the daytime. This hasn't really worked that way at night. Oh well, at least we've got options. And, last night she wasn't nearly as noisy and we slept pretty well.

Okay, gotta run. She woke up earlier today so I must hurry to get myself taken care of before dh goes to work.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i thought i should clarify - ebin wasn't sleeping through the night when i first put him in the crib (~ a few weeks old). he'd wake 2 or 3 times at that point but had already gotten on a 'night' schedule so it was easy for me to get up and go in, feed in the rocking chair and then just lay him back down. and he would snuffle and grunt and then go back to sleep the majority of the time. so it wasn't a struggle and i was out of bed usually only 10 mins. it wasn't too difficult to handle. and then i think him being in there alone without anyone else waking *him* up has led to him sleeping longer and longer stretches.

and i should also clarify he does cry if he's not ready for bed (of course he cries...he's a baby!). like sometimes i'll want him to go down for the night but depending on how much he's napped i'll put him in bed and go in isaac's room and hear a 'hey wait a minute i'm not ready to sleep' cry. then i go get him and try again later. if he is ready for bed he'll shake his head back and forth. isaac did that too







cracks me up.

i've also been swaddling ebin and that really helps him go to sleep. but he's getting almost too big to swaddle now. he can kick out of all the blankets.

speaking of which my mom just sent me a few outfits for him. before she mailed them i asked what size she bought and told her over the phone that he's already wearing the next size. so she said 'i'll send them anyway'. so i get them and now i am debating...spend the $ to send them back because i KNEW they would be too small. or just go ahead and wash them and have him wear them for about a week. i'm kinda







: because she could have just taken them back and gotten ones that would fit for sure. i should have insisted. i actually tried but she insisted they were 'generous'. well ebin's problem is that he is SO tall that it doesn't matter how wide an outfit is, they are almost always impossible to button in the crotch. especially with a cloth diaper on. yesterday he was wearing a 12mo outfit that i couldn't button in the crotch. the ones she mailed were 9mo. he's taller than isaac was and is starting to get 'out of season' on the clothes. like some of the clothes isaac wore the summer he was 1 would fit ebin right now.

ebin is fitting into my all time favorite baby outfit EVAR though














a green fleece longsleeve/pant all in one with a hedgehog on the front. i love it. sooo sweeeeeet









isaac had his first ever leak in bed last night! somehow he just managed to leak enough to wet his jammies but not the bed. which was lucky because he layed down on the floor crying that he wanted me to sleep in his bed for a while.

my goal for the day is putting laundry away. and making spaghetti sauce with all the tomatoes

ducette - i think it must be totally normal to struggle with sending your wee one off to preschool! that is great he's so excited about it - a good sign he's ready







i don't have this struggle because isaac's preschool is his daycare he's been at since he was 12 weeks. but i think if i had taken him out of there and started a different preschool i'd probably be apprehensive about whether he'd be 'ok'.

i should send some work emails before the kidlets wake.

does anyone else have a fear their sons are going to play football? i don't like football and this paralyzed football player is really getting to me. i know it is premature to worry about whether these boys are going to want to play football and whether i would try to influence them not to. but i worry about it!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Feeling a bit frazzled, but randomly....jess...I have already told DH that if we have a boy he is *not* playing football. Too much risk for injury at growth plates and worse. Of course he would love to have a hockey player in the family so we'll see how that pans out!

Girls are hopefully napping after our post-preschool picnic at the park and playing for well over an hour. C neeeeds to nap. Where are our May babes and naps these days? I think she might be ready for an every other day nap kind of thing and 'quiet time' on the off days, but several days in a row w/o and it's seriously







: .

C has never been a good sleeper, but E is a dream! DH and I are probably fretting more about the sleeper/non-sleeper thing rather than boy/girl.









Okay...off to get my lunch.....have a great weekend all!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

a fairy for our fiddlefern!

yeah i don't know how a 'you can't play' thing will go over here. i'd much prefer basketball, baseball or soccer for sure though. i'm all for organized sports (i played and it was a ton of fun). i just hate football!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

naps? for my may kiddo?














: that's a good one, heather.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
naps? for my may kiddo?














: that's a good one, heather.

laughup







:

Katie gave up the nap at about 2.5. Sarah hung on to hers until about 3.75, but then again, Sarah's been a dream sleeper from practically day one. It's Katie I've struggled with all along. I was







at Heather's comment about debating sleeper vs. non slepeer was more discussed than boy v. girl.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
naps? for my may kiddo?














: that's a good one, heather.

Same here. Lily hasn't napped consistently for at least a year. She's probably had 5-10 naps in the past year.

I was on call Wednesday and was up the whole 24 hours. Caught one baby, and helped with 2 other labors. It was great! I am learning so much. SO MUCH to learn still, of course! This is complicated stuff.

I want to write more but cannot get away from excited 3-year-old. More later.

S.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Jstar, that Fiddlefern fairy was cute.









Jacqueline, so good to hear from you! I'm glad things are going pretty well.

Elsanne, sounds like a whirlwind.

I am starving. I think we're going out for pizza.

S.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

jstar, we had the same trouble with Ethan re:clothing. He was just too tall! And no matter what I would tell my mom, she would still send clothes too small. Drove me nuts.

My first baby was a serious non-sleeper. She didn't start sleeping well until she was about 4 years old. My second was MUCH better, and even though she woke up at 6:30 this morning, she stayed quietly in her bed until I got up at 7:30. Ethan is STILL upstairs in bed with his dad - of course the boys get to sleep in on Saturday









We're pretty lucky in the nap department - Allison still really needs one most days, and she knows it. Often she'll ask one of us to take her upstairs to bed. Sometimes she decides she doesn't want to take a nap, and then cries while I carry her up, but then snuggles in her bed and conks out for 2 hours or so. The more she fusses about it, the more tired she really is, it seems. But she also survives the days when napping isn't possible because of other activities, as long as we get her to bed early.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Dang it, I thought for sure I would be the morning goddess today. It is not yet 7:00 and I am at work. Totally not enjoying it today.

I made baby food on Thursday and it was a lot of fun. We now have pumpkin, apple, and nectarine! The nectarine is a problem because it it so good as a little frozen cube of sorbet - I keep stealing it. Annie loves it. Next is squash, sweet and regular potato, maybe broccoli. Eleanor never ate homemade and was reluctant for food in general, so it's a lot of fun that Annie is the total opposite.

I am really excited about a conference that I am going to locally. It's a presentation/training from Penny Simkin and Phyllis Kraus on When Childbirth Becomes Traumatic. The second day will incude training on becoming a phone or post-birth support person for childbirth trauma. AND, our local birth group is hosting a showing of Ricki Lake's movie The Business of Being Born on Saturday night as a fundraiser for a new birth center. I am stoked! I really think that my background in child sexual abuse advocacy and my interest in birth work make this conference really exciting for me.

Jstar, Eleanor is tall too. We have told family to always add a size (at this point add a year) to decide what size to get. Now our trouble is that Annie is tiny and we got lots of way too big seasonal clothes this summer because they apply the Eleanor rule to Annie. She is 7 months and wears 3-6 month tops and 0-3 month bottoms. Sounds like Ebin has her beat!

Eleanor naps most days but not all. She needs it even though we aim for a 7:00 pm bedtime (and get an 8:00 pm one most days).

Good to hear from you Jacqueline! How did Lunch Bunch go? I like the idea of that.

Thanks for your thoughts on Annie's size everyone. It is still sitting in the back of my mind as a worry, but it helped a lot to hear you all say not to stress too much about it.

I gotta get some work done. Today may be a day that I blast feminist bluegrass music and jam out a ton of work (I am by myself in the office) but not if I don't get off MDC.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I am really excited about a conference that I am going to locally. It's a presentation/training from Penny Simkin and Phyllis Kraus on When Childbirth Becomes Traumatic. The second day will incude training on becoming a phone or post-birth support person for childbirth trauma. AND, our local birth group is hosting a showing of Ricki Lake's movie The Business of Being Born on Saturday night as a fundraiser for a new birth center. I am stoked! I really think that my background in child sexual abuse advocacy and my interest in birth work make this conference really exciting for me.

This is so darned cool. (And unfortunately, necessary.) I *love* Penny Simkin. I'd love to hear more after it's over. My C with T was not fun, but my CBE did an awesome job of preparing us for anything, which helped a lot (turned out that all 4 mamas in that class had some major go wrong, eep, and we had all been preparing for intervention free births). My MW, however, was useless.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
speaking of which my mom just sent me a few outfits for him. before she mailed them i asked what size she bought and told her over the phone that he's already wearing the next size. so she said 'i'll send them anyway'. so i get them and now i am debating...spend the $ to send them back because i KNEW they would be too small. or just go ahead and wash them and have him wear them for about a week. i'm kinda







: because she could have just taken them back and gotten ones that would fit for sure. i should have insisted. i actually tried but she insisted they were 'generous'. well ebin's problem is that he is SO tall that it doesn't matter how wide an outfit is, they are almost always impossible to button in the crotch. especially with a cloth diaper on. yesterday he was wearing a 12mo outfit that i couldn't button in the crotch. the ones she mailed were 9mo. he's taller than isaac was and is starting to get 'out of season' on the clothes. like some of the clothes isaac wore the summer he was 1 would fit ebin right now.

does anyone else have a fear their sons are going to play football? i don't like football and this paralyzed football player is really getting to me. i know it is premature to worry about whether these boys are going to want to play football and whether i would try to influence them not to. but i worry about it!

Re the first: I'd send it back. This is a total pet peeve of mine.







: My own parents do a really good job of buying "ahead" size-wise (but keeping season in mind). My mil is the one who wants them to "wear it now", so she ends up getting things (or sometimes making things!) which either don't fit for very darned long or which are too small by the time they are laundered (cotton shrinks, doncha know, esp. with baby/kid stuff, it seems).

Re the 2nd: I will do anything I can to prevent them from playing football. I don't think it's going to be a problem... it looks like they will likely have dh's build (tall and "willowy"







).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
a fairy for our fiddlefern!

Even the right color!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

:

comp prob.... no homerow... grrr!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i should be going to sleep but the madness (i mean boys) did not go to sleep until 10 freakin 30 tonight and this is the first alone time i've had all day. i've been dinking on the computer looking at adorable japanese fabrics. i'm contemplating a baby quilt for my friend--the one i mentioned that has had 4 m/c. she is stillllllll pregnant!!! and so i think she must be 11 weeks now and they heard the heartbeat. i am thinking so positively for her









isaac doesn't nap anymore much to my chagrin.

our big excitement for the day was buying a bob stroller







: i have no idea why we didn't do this 3 years ago when isaac was born. i soooo love it. the stroller we got for isaac still works but it is SO DIRTY and grimy and well..we keep taking it camping and it is not an offroader.

ok. sleep calls.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

danile---challenge yourself to something witty w/o those letters!







: j/k...what a pitb!!

jstar---bob stroller--cool!! My double jogger I bought when E was born was the best investment ever! Are you on superbuzzy looking at fabrics?? I drool over that site often! Yay for your friend!!! I'm already dreading the clothes thing and have asked DH to just say no clothes. Mine seem to mostly skip the 3-6mos size and then be in 2T by a year old.

lisa--yay for real baby food! I'm hoping the third times the charm w/ that here! The conference sounds perfect for you--what a great opportunity!

sleeping in is soooo nice! Must go get ready and "UU it" as we say around here. It's C's first day of RE/sunday school and she is excited. We went to peek at the room last week and it's a great space.

Other than that, I'm just loooooving the fall weather here!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yep - superbuzzy







i put some cute stuff in the basket last night so i think i'm going to look at it again today and make a purchase. i've never bought fabric online before but i can see how dangerous this could become









we looked at all kinds of double strollers and debated about it. and then decided to just get a single. isaac still wants to ride in the stroller but mostly because ebin is in there, not because he needs to. plus i can sling ebin for a while if isaac really needs a ride. i loved the phil and ted's double design with the seat that clips on in 2 places (above and below the main seat). but it really handled poorly compared to the bob. i was in love with the mountain buggy but couldn't see paying $80 more for essentially the same stroller. so i think the bob is going to rock







i'm gonna walk it on over to hawthorne this morning to look for a bday pressie

ok i am a total weirdo who looooved pee wee herman (i think i was in jr. high when pee wee was big). i still have a talking pee wee doll. i know his indescretions were uh....undesirable....but that aside i think he is kooky and funny. AND i am very excited that pee wee's playhouse episodes are on the on demand right now







finally a show we both like!!!!!!!!







wacky stuff.

i think the solid food stuff is fun. i'm pretty excited to do it with ebin and i think he'll be ready in a few months. he's already intensely staring at food if he's on my lap and reaching out. if annie is eating solids happily then there shouldn't be too much to worry about size-wise i'm sure. they're all different







we saw a friend's new baby yesterday who is a month and 5 days younger than ebin. she is now 10lb7oz....so is a teeny tiny sweet little thing and really 'looks' 2 months old. ebin does not look 3 months old (but he acts it!)

fwiw i think gymboree has the most accurate clothing sizes. they don't seem to shrink up to oblivion. i ended up washing the ones my mom sent and one came out newborn sized. all the socks would cut off circulation. but the 2 with no feet might work for a bit. luckily she does get it right size-wise with isaac.

when she was here in july she said 'i really should contribute to his preschool costs instead of buying so many clothes he doesn't need.' so that is awesome - she is helping us with that. but then 2 months later a big box of clothes arrives







i want to put in a request for those little robeez furry booties









muffins are ready...


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

osh kosh sizing is really generous, too.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I love Hanna clothes. The pants can be full length and get worn to capri length without looking funky. The fabric is high quality. BTW PDX mamas, I have several things from the Hanna outlet in Lake Oswego. Also, they have a high resell value so while they break the bank up front they seem to last and last and it's still possible to recoup some costs.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i recently got the hanna catalog and studied the heck out of it. soooo cute. i should invest in some hanna. i've never bought any but i love the style.

i love osh kosh too and isaac has had a lot of osh kosh outlet clothes. this summer i bought him some 'husky' size 4 pants. i just put them on him and they are SO HUGE. i somehow completely failed to notice that he is no longer a chubster. he doesn't need husky


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

We hit the Hanna outlet when we were in Maine and lots of fun was had! I've bought the girls quite a few things in GN colors (mostly sweat separates) and love that I can buy much larger and still have them fit nicely. C can't wait til it gets cool enough to wear the stripey dress/leggings sets.

Okay....off to sort/fold baby diapers!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

hanna is awesome! my very fave pj's of mia's are hanna and she wore them forever, and no jett is in them and they are still in great shape. their sizing is the best really because you can start in them super big and just roll cuffs, as well as wear them when they are technically a bit too small and they always look great.

neither of my kids really went for solids until almost 12 months. i was kind bummed on iit because i think feeding babies is fun. total selfish motivations.
















lisa, i heard about it through my local ican chapter and it sounds cool. hey, also... where is that movie fund raiser? oh wait, you said it was on saturday, did you mean last night?

uh-oh, meltdown


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
lisa, i heard about it through my local ican chapter and it sounds cool. hey, also... where is that movie fund raiser? oh wait, you said it was on saturday, did you mean last night?

The movie is going to be on October 6, I think at the same place as the conference (in Los Gatos). Wanna come?

On another note, the conference is actually struggling to get the enough attendees right now. I am encouraging anyone I can to sign up, so tell your ICAN buddies to come.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm getting ready to lose my mind and I have *no* idea what to do. Allison has started biting. She bites her sister (on the back when Caitlyn isn't looking) and she's started biting Ethan (13 months) when he reaches for something she's using. Yesterday she bit him on the cheek - it's bruised







and today she bit him on the back of the hand. She bites hard and leaves serious marks. What do I do? How do I make it clear that biting is not OK while still being gentle with her?


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Sooo much to answer to!








Fiddlefern Fairy rocks my socks. I love it!
Naps.







BUT...every so often, very occasionally, when he's had a looooong day, Rowan will conk out. Usually he will say "I am gonna have naptime instead of rest time, Mama. You pat the back!" To which I usually say (because when he wants a nap it's WAY too late and he won't go to sleep until like 9pm if I let him) "Well, if you're really tired I will lay you down and put your blanket on you, and pat your back a little. If you're tired you will go to sleep on your own" and sure enough, twice last week, he laid down WHERE I LEFT HIM and fell asleep.







And then went to bed at like 10.







Well, Friday night he did anyway. Haha.
But regular naps kinda went by the wayside by about 2.5 years. I think. If I remember correctly.







:

I like Pee Wee.







Indiscretions with his personal life aside, he was a dorky, funny guy. Big Top Pee Wee!









On the "UU'ing it" front, I joined our church's choir this morning!







It was SO MUCH fun to sing with a group again (I used to sing in my high school choir) And incidentally, they sang in front of the congregation this morning!







So I got the trial by fire. It all worked out well. It made me SO happy to see DH all proud of me too.







He was beaming. Aww!
Rowan is also no longer afraid of the child care. Phew!

We spent the day in NYC yesterday. Some friends of mine from CA were in Long Island for a wedding, and my friend's DH had never been, and obviously Rowan had never been, and DH and I hadn't been since before we had Rowan (my concert last week notwithstanding) and so we went to Times Square, and wandered around a street faire, and well, it was just awesome. We have a picture of Rowan sitting in his stroller, smack dab in the middle of Times Square, buildings and flashing lights, a huge smile on his face an an ENORMOUS pretzel in his hand.







As soon as my friend emails it to me I will share it with you all.








We got home at about 8pm last night and DH went to a coworker's housewarming party and Rowan went to bed, and I watched That 70's Show.







Good weekend.

Hope everyone else had a good weekend too!







It is bath time, and bed time, and then wine time for me.
















I also may go out dancing but I am heading towards NOT. Haha.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I'm baaaaaaaacck!!!

(Sorry for all the a's... but I just HAD to use them since I've been homerow deprived for days.)









Found a new keyboard out in the garage. Just about died of happiness. All my passwords on sites that aren't stored all involved homerow letters... so no go on those also. You have no idea what it's like to find directions to your ds's preschool with no homerow. mApqueSt, yAhoo, etc. GRRR! It was beautiful though and Dominic had a blast! I can't wait for him to go back on Tuesday. I think I'll be volunteering there quite a bit next week to make sure the transition works okay. Anyhow... Friday night I get to pic TJ up from the airport. I CANNOT wait for him to be home. The kids are not the same without him. They get sooo hyper at night I want to cry! Oh well, it will be over soon. He keeps calling and talking about the beautiful beach, cute little lizards crawling into the rooms... etc.







: Guess where I'LL be going for our next anniversary after this one? Yeah.. somewhere tropical. I think I deserve it.









ANyhow.. excited to be back... start posting mamas so I can respond with my whole new world of letters!









Ohohoh! I remember now! I am a football girl.







: I will allow my boys to play if they wish. I live in a big football town, and my little brother plays (Very well I might add) for a local HS. He might even get a scholarship this year. They boys already love going to his games and Dom practices with TJ in the yard all the time (at his own request.) I feel it's completely up to them. I'm sure I'll be just as nervous about them starting sports as I will be when they get behind the wheel of a car, and go out to hang out with friends when they are teenagers. *Shrug* I'm a pretty nervewracked parent when it comes to firsts for my kids (hence the preschool apprehension)- but within reason I try to let them do the things they really want to do. That being said I would have a worse time/possibly put up a fight if it was something like boxing..


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi all!

DH's sister has been here all weekend and leaves tomorrow morning. Short visit. It has been nice; we share a lot of the same interests and can talk forever. Lily adores her, and we all had a good time. Ate waaaay too much food (she's a total foodie) but oh well. Fun every once in a while.

Renae - glad you had a good time in the city. NYC sounds so foreign and exciting to me.

Juice - I'm sorry to hear about the biting. I wrote a while ago about Lily hitting, and the day after I wrote about it she stopped. And now she's started again, as of yesterday. Very strange. What we do, and I am not advocating or suggesting it, but just fyi, is immediately stop whatever activity we're doing and take her aside. We tell her very seriously in a low tone that WE DO NOT HIT and hitting hurts the other person's body and feelings. We'll see how long this cycle lasts.









Ducette - Glad you're back in business!









We're thinking about trying the UU church again and starting Lily in RE. DH loved it when he was a kid and, in addition to the spirituality and mindfulness aspects of church, we're looking for more social opportunities for Lily and us as a soon-to-be-"school-aged" homeschooling family.

This next week before school starts is going to be craaaaaaaaazy. So much to do. So little time. So not ready to go back to school.

Goodnight, everymama.

S.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

back from a day at the beach house, and celebrating the last half hour of stefan's birthday by catching up with y'all and maybe a snuggle with my hunny.

send some good thoughts fiddle-y's way. she called me three times yesterday but we didn't get a chance to talk until this morning. L took a tumble down the concrete steps outside their apartment (rolled and bumped about 10 steps or maybe more down and looks pretty banged up) and about 4 hours later, W fell off the bed. she was worried, but after she couldn't get a hold of me, talked to a nurse friend of hers who set her mind at ease. W was his happy cheerful self a few minutes after landing on the floor, and L ran off to the park and was climbing slides and ladders within minutes, so all is fine, but she was really, really worried. so send her some hugs and peace vibes...







and









can't believe my little babe is one year old...

wanna see some pics we had done yesterday with a local mdc mama who is a photog? http://www.flickr.com/photos/arazas/...n/photostream/ (and then click back to the see a few more-- there are 8 pics she has in her flickr right now)

ok, off to snuggle...

~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Happy B-day S!!!

Actually, since it took me several hours to catch up on the reading, I guess technically I missed his b-day.

So, does this make me the morning goddess, or the evening goddess?







I am soooooooooooooo tired, but I really wanted to catch up with ya'll. I haven't posted since before we left on our camping trip a week and a half ago- things have been hectic since then.

So, both kids seem to be fine, despite the two nasty falls. I am the type that always wants to rush to the E.R. just to be sure, but we really couldn't afford it plus I'm really sensitive about being seen as a "failing" parent with my formerly failure to thrive/currently tube-fed ds1. Luckily my nurse/ church friend gave me the info I needed to make a good decision (and TC's call was very reassuring). We took the kids to church today to be looked over by the two nurses that live at the house where the church meets. L is bruised but otherwise fine, W is totally fine. Blech. I wish I could wave my magic wand and ensure that neither kid ever had any more falls- while I'm at it I'll wish for world peace. If only I could get that fiddlefern fairy's wand.







(cool link, btw!)

The camping trip was WONDERFUL and both kids had a great time. L just was so happy the whole time, and W is a little beach boy. We put him down in the sand and he immediately started crawling as fast as he could toward the sea. Dh said he looked like a little sea turtle just hatched.







. The next thing W did was begin shoving handfuls of sand into his mouth. He didn't seem to tire of that so I had to hold him most of the time. It was great to see my college friend and her fam, too.

Sherri- I feel so badly for Katie but I totally agree that it's important to respect Sarah's need for space. And I didn't think you sounded unfeeling about the situation at all. How are things going with that now?

My brain is much at this point from exhaustion, so I'm gonna have to give up and go to bed. I get to see Jstar later (much later!) today!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Fiddle, I'm so glad it wasn't worse for your boys! How frightening that must have been! I'm glad you got the reassurance you need, and that they seem to be bouncing back quickly. The sleeping isn't much better here, but we're coping. It's almost 9am and Katie's still asleep in my bed. She climbed in about 130 this morning. I got up at 730, showered, got Sarah dressed, fed, lunch packed, on the school bus, and she's STILL asleep, so I'm enjoying the quiet while it lasts!

Claudia, I can't believe Stefan is ONE! I remember when Katie turned one, it was so bittersweet, and I actually dreaded the day. I knew Katie would more than likely be our last baby, and I was reluctant to let that go. Happy Birthday to stefan, and Happy Birthing Day to you. So many memories flood those birthdays, don't they?

Sarah, glad you had a good time with SIL. How far away does she live?

Ducette, glad your hubby will be home soon! I'm sure it will be a happy reunion!

Juice, if Katie hits anymore (She's mostly grown out of her hitting, she hit for a long time) I give her a warning. And I ask her how she'd feel if her sister hit her, or if I hit her, and she usually responds that she wouldn't like it, and that usually will work. Mostly its her sister she hits, so I think I woudl be a lot more worried if it were other children she was hitting. But still, it isn't nice, and I try to handle it as best I can. Sometimes if it gets too bad (pretty rare) but I separate the girls and have them do their own thing for awhile. Hope this passes soon.

Any of you know a brand of clothing that is cut very slim? I'm trying desperately to find Sarah some knit yoga-type pants but nothing fits her. She's a very slim girl, and everything falls off her. I've found slim-sized jeans at several stores, but I'd like to find some nice knit pants for her to wear on her gym days at school, so she can be comfortable.

I had a great weekend. We went to Boston to see the Red Sox v. Yankees game on Saturday. It was a blast. Fenway Park is amazing, and the energy was intense! And we got a chance to look around Faneuil Hall for a bit, and the girls had a blast riding the T. We only spent one night, but I could have spent a week! Can't wait until we can go back, it was a nice getaway.

Alright, going to check on the still sleeping katie....


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Wow, claudia, those pix are awesome! She really captured the fun-ness I think of when I think of you and your fam. And Marek looks alot like you, and I think Stefan resembles bill, but not too strongly. Those were fun and beautiful pictures!







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Fiddle- So glad everyone is okay! How scary! Babes need to quit falling- that's all I've got to say!

Happy Birthday Stefan! One year old birthdays are always so hard for me... I know then that each year after that they are only becoming little kids and are no longer babies.







: But it is beautiful watching them grow!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yep - beautiful pictures claudia!

i'm drinking a teeny tiny stumptown coffee and it really feels like fall this morning. we went to a party at hogan's hideout yesterday (in the rain). we'd never been there before and it was beautiful. we waved at M and S's house as we drove by









biting. isaac is a biter. or maybe i can safely say 'was' a biter. or maybe not. he still tries to bite me when he gets mad but luckily hasn't bitten a kid in a long time. he went through a mega biting stage after he turned 1 and then went through another biting stage around 2 1/2. that time i knew he was big enough to understand that it was not ok and that he really was being malicious. that time i think his verbal skills had not caught up with the sophstication of his thoughts with regard to playing with others so (again) it was a result of frustration when he couldn't express himself. i also suggest the stopping what you're doing and removing her. with isaac i also had to get down to his level and hold both hands to look him in the eye and speak very firmly. i think at school they were reading 'teeth are not for biting'. and i also told him that he would get no bedtime stories anyday i picked him up and he had bitten. i know the punishment/reward parenting isn't the most creative but i struggled to find something that signified how important it was that he not bite. i think that is the thing that finally worked because i think he only bit once or twice after that. as we would lie in bed we would rehearse things he could say to his friends like 'B, i would like a turn with that toy when you're done please'. or 'i'm not done yet but you can have a turn when i am'. she may be having frusration that ethan has the 'baby right' to take toys. and just angst with her older sis and sharing dynamics (?)

i talked to doug about the football thing. he said of course! 'you always encourage him to do whatever he wants, you can't tell him he can't do that'! which is true - i do want to encourage him to pursue his passions. i can just hope it isn't his passion







so far he looooooves our wiffle ball and bat. this summer he has actually managed to learn to HIT the baseball. i'm impressed. he gets so excited when he makes contact! frisbee, not so good.

sherri - that must have been a fun trip to boston! doug was grumbling that they were showing the red sox game here instead of the dodgers.

enjoy your last week before school starts, sarah!

cool trip to nyc, renae







and it must be a big relief that rowan isn't scared of the church child care anymore. go singin mama









we're gonna see fiddlefern and the boys today so i better clean up this mess! and update a doc for my client before the boys wake up. i was having dreams this morning that it was already tuesday and i was freaking because they are having an air inspection tuesday. argh.

doug just called to tell me the health insurance is being reinstated. phew.

alright i'm ready to tackle the week i suppose







:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Claudia, those photos are so wonderful! Isn't it amazing how a good photographer can capture those moments and make everyone look their best? We had some photos done last year, but all I have is a proof sheet. I need to get some prints ordered. Planning on doing a little collage thing for my parents for Christmas, so I better get going on that.

Mia is finally starting school today! The rest of the school started 2 weeks ago, but they are kindly and generously making some accommodations for our family, and it took us a couple of weeks to iron out the details. She is so excited to go back. And she's THRILLED that she gets to take her lunch and eat it there. Last year she was in the morning program and I think she siad 2-3 time a week, "I can't wait until I can bring a lunch like the elementary kids."

Speaking of, I have a million things to do and should not be posting. Hopefully Jett will nap while Mia is in school and I can come back later.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

TC, I am really struck by how much S looks like M when he was that age (I see it when he smiles). So cute.

(Jacquie, did I ever comment about Annie? Are you thinking she's going to have your curly hair? She is *so* adorable. Your kids and the luscious lips... )

Ferny, the beach sounded great. I think the beach is just one big sandbox... Sorry about the falls... they always make mamas worry, and they're darn near impossible to avoid.

My UU thing... dunno if I've mentioned that I'm going to be a facilitator for a small group focused on parenting topics. I'm half excited/half nervous. It looks like it will be an interesting group of people (amazingly, half men), and I think it will be interesting to look at some deep topics related to parenting... got trained this weekend, starts next month.

Juice, so sorry about the biting. I half expect L to get there someday (soon?) because of her lack of speech/frustration. (So I'm taking notes.)

(I'll admit that a teeny tiny part of me that was happy about having a girl was the part that was interested in the HA clothes...
















I'm leaving people out, but I gotta run.....


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK---is that a ready-made UU curriculum kinda thing for the group?? Maybe I should go ahead and ask about it---even if it means I get tapped to do some work!

Claudia--breathtaking! Her work is awesome, but made easier by having such cutie patooties to work with!

Meg--yay for school! C gets to start the lunch thang in November and *I* am looking forward to it!







:

Sherri---Osh Kosh stuff always seems to run small to me. I got C quite a few pairs of cotton/yoga pants at Old Navy last year on clearance that have a nice thick elastic waist that could be folded over maybe? Way Way Way jealous of the Sox game!! I love Boston! So glad you all had a great time!

ferny--yay for an awesome camping trip! glad the boys are okay!

jess---hope you all had fun playing!

C had her first PT at school today and she was *awesome*!! She really knows her stuff and C had fun with her.

I don't know how I'm going to make it another 4-6 weeks until this babe arrives with all the stupid a** comments people want to make about how "large" I am already.







:







:







:







: I think I'm done being polite.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Heather-

You could always shock them. Like, "Yeah.. we were due in May... but nothing yet..."

or I once heard someone say

"Oh yeah.. we went into labor last month, but told the doc to put it back."










I sooo feel you. I hate people's comments. I saw a shirt somewhere that was totally cute. It was for moms and it had a pregnant stick lady on it. The shirt read, "It's *10* months! Do the math!"


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quick post, but I had to ask Claudia - is it bad form for me to say that your husband ahs the most amazing eyes?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Quick post, but I had to ask Claudia - is it bad form for me to say that your husband ahs the most amazing eyes?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

no, not bad form. marek got the same eyes, it seems, too. and stefan's appear to be staying blue, which makes me happy. one boy to match dad, one boy to match me.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

We visited with Jstar today and if her house was messy before I came, her standards of messy are different than mine because there's no way I could get mine as clean as hers in the amount of time she had.







A good time was had by all. Jess is a birth goddess, because that 3.5 mo of hers is much bigger than my 7 mo, and I cant imagine having had to push that babe out







. Ebin is a sweety, and he even took a nap in the midst of preschooler chaos. I got to hold him for a bit





















. I didn't want to give him back. Isaac is talking up a storm these days! He was a great host.

Sarahbee







- I totally want to hang out with you but don't want to fill up your last week of freedom. I'll pm ya to find out when the best time to meet up is.

Sherri- sorry that sleep is still







: for Katie. Hope the phase passes soon. It's so sweet how much she's attached to her big sis, and it sounds like they are still very close even with big sis venturing out into the big world more.

OK, I was going to bed early, so how did it get to be 10:45???


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

are meg and I the morning goddesses?







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

This would be my first time ever! Might start happening more frequently on the days Dom is going to preschool. We have to get up extra specially early to be ready on time. My boys don't like to be rushed and they take a while to adjust to the morning. Mostly, it takes time to get them to want to eat.

So cute that Jstar's new babe is growing so quick! How do they grow up so fast?!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Morning!

Claudia, those pics are great. What's the deal with the photog? I know who it is just from the PDX thread. Does she give MDC mamas a discount? I've never met her IRL, although she seems very cool from her posts.









And Jacqueline, too, the new YG pics are so cute. I agree about the lips! What great hair, too.

I'm in trouble if it's bad form to tell someone their significant other is nice looking. I've done it on more than one occasion.
















Fiddle, I PM'ed you.

I can't imagine getting Lily up early for school. I have no idea what she would do. I could count on one hand the number of times we've woken her up on purpose - for early flights, etc. I guess that's one good thing about homeschooling (jk).

Speaking of, we're looking at a local freeschool for the future, in case Lily's interested. It starts at age 5. Looks pretty cool. Anyone know anything about freeschools?

OK, must work today. MUST. WORK.

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah--- not sure what a freeschool is, but there is a place in our area that is a "school" of sorts that offers enrichment classes and other programs for hs'ers and unschoolers. I looked into it when I was considering hs'ing, but it was $$$$$ and a bit of a drive. I get so excited for you guys when you talk about your plans (or lack of!







) for Lily---she is just going to thrive in the years ahead!

Happy birthday to me! I declare myself the mmf! goddess for the day!







I also declared myself the birthday queen in our house and the queen has decreed that there be no whining, pouting or general grumpiness today. C thought that was funny.









danile---C doesn't do well with rushing either. She actually does better if I leave her be until 8ish and start the getting dressed, hair, shoes routine and we can usually make it out the door at 825 so I can be near the front of the drop-off line.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















































w00t.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

birthday wishes to Heather!!!








:







:







:

~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Heather! May your birthday queen decrees be heeded!

TC those pics were awesome. Your family is beautiful.

Thanks for all the thoughts re: biting. It's been a better couple of days. One of the things that's hard about it is that it always happens at a busy/chaotic time... there's usually some reason I couldn't get her brother out of there before she got that frustrated. And then I have to work really hard not to lose it myself. We definitely remove her from the room (or at least the situation) and we talk about other things she could do instead of biting. I hope it passes really really quickly.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

doubleposty


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
We visited with Jstar today and if her house was messy before I came, her standards of messy are different than mine because there's no way I could get mine as clean as hers in the amount of time she had.







A good time was had by all. Jess is a birth goddess, because that 3.5 mo of hers is much bigger than my 7 mo, and I cant imagine having had to push that babe out







. Ebin is a sweety, and he even took a nap in the midst of preschooler chaos. I got to hold him for a bit





















. I didn't want to give him back. Isaac is talking up a storm these days! He was a great host.

well i tidied up but it was still pretty dusty and doghairy. but the kiddos don't mind right?










i'm still laughing about isaac saying 'i AM home' (L was saying 'go home' because _he_ wanted to go home)









and i wouldn't wish birthing ebin on anyone except my worst enemies. if i had another babe i really would seriously consider getting induced early. and i'm pretty much against inductions unless someone is pre-e. but i would do it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 

Sarahbee







- I totally want to hang out with you but don't want to fill up your last week of freedom.










: i'm sure your last week is busy busy but we'd love to hang out sometime too when you get in your school groove and need a little playdate diversion

i think lily will be a great inquisitive little homeschooler. i don't know much about freeschooling but my former office manager's 3 kids went to MLC. i think it is a freeschool or at least has some freeschool elements because i know it was very self-guided education for them. are you thinking about the village free school? i suppose at some point i should start touring schools so i can get a feel for them. another friend of ours is considering the village school. i liked MLC's building. and i've been in buckman. but that is about it!

happy bday heather. i like your rule of no grumbling or grumpiness today









i'm at work for a bit today. i'm at my old office but my boss will be moving out soon and then i will be sad







but i'm the only one here so it is already kinda sad. it is also good to be doing a little work! and i hope ebin is being a good baby for the sitter today. ok...back to work.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Happy birthday, Heather! (Hope you get the no whineys/no grumpies... and pass a serving of that around here!)

Juice, re the biting: my friend's dd who bit *always* did it during "busy" times. We'd all be really good at watching her, she wouldn't be biting, then there'd be a commotion to distract us, and of course, that was her time to bite. There was stuff going on there (the family was getting ready for a big move across the country, and there was a lot of stress and upheaval), but I also wondered if beyond the communication issues (she wasn't verbal yet), she was using biting to "ask" for more attention.

Gotta go get T....


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Happy Heather Day!

I hope your day is full of blessings, smiles, and chocolate cake!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Happy Birthday, heather! Sister Virgo







:





















Hope you get all you've asked for!

Thanks for the comments about Annie, all. So far the curls are staying. I'm sorta glad, cause I grew up hating my curls and have just come to accept them in the last few years. I'm eager to go through A's childhood with curls and "do it right" so to speak. Though, I have no idea what to do with curly hair for a young girl as my mom just cut it short. I'll figure it out, I'm sure.

Fiddle, I'm glad your boys turned out okay. It does feel awful when they fall...a pit of the stomach sort of feeling.

Claudia, great pics! Wow, Stefan is one. It seems to go faster the second time. Glad he had a good bday.

Napping: G does still nap. He went through a phase around 2 1/2 - 3 where I thought he might be giving them up, but he didn't. He can go without a nap if needed, but then we just try to be earlier with bedtime. I'm so grateful he still sleeps...

Lunch Bunch went great. He had a good time and wants to go back, so I signed him up through the end of October (it's the 2nd & 4th Thursdays). I found out I get him in 1/2 price, too, since I'm an employee. Though, I haven't worked for over 8 weeks. I need to talk to my boss about that, but she knew it all depended on if A took a bottle. She will take one, but we've never really tried it where she needed to. So, I'm thinking one short 3-4 hour shift a week might be doable. We'll see.

I've discovered that if I lay A down on a play mat/gym or in her Baby Papasan, she sometimes goes to sleep. Sometimes she'll do this in her bassinette, but she's more likely to do it in the other. I sat with G in my lap during his naps for months, and I told myself I wouldn't do that this time. Thing is, sometimes she'll nap, sometimes she won't when I put her down. I'm just trying to figure out where she'll sleep best and so far I haven't figured it out. I also tried laying with her in our bed, nursing her till she falls asleep and then leaving. This worked like a charm with G; alas, not with her. It takes more than an hour to get her to sleep and then, often, she'll wake up when I do and I can't get her back to sleep. So, I've left that plan behind for now. Just trying to figure out what works for this unique little creature!

Well, she's been fussing on the playmat for a while, so I better get her. That, and G woke up from his nap and had to go see her. Good thing I don't need a nap today!

Oh, we finally got G's new car seat...a Britax Boulevard (thanks all for your suggestions). Plus, we moved it to the middle of the back seat and put Annie's bucket behind the passenger seat (all finally installed via LATCH since dh figured it out in our newer car). G loves being able to see more....I'm not sure I like his feet being right there by me, but it's better than kicking my seat, I guess.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I wanted to wish the wonderful Heather the happiest of happy birthdays!!














:








Hope it was a wonderful, glorious day!!!

I will Morning-Goddess you all tomorrow! I need to get to BED!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heather! I think I'll be the last to tell you.







I was preparing for my first class of a new childbirth series. I get really nervous each new class to teach new students- so forgive me for being gone so long that I missed it was your birthday until this late!

Doing good at the preschool... interesting occurences... tell ya'll later...







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Alas, Danile, I am afraid I am the evening goddess again, though I wish I was already in bed.

Happy Birthday Heather!























Jacq- maybe A will be the type who prefers to sleep on her own







. I had the kids' carseats next to each other for a very short time. Technically, it's safer to have one of the car seats in the middle, but not when you're constantly turning around to say, "I told you to stop grabbing your brother's arm- he doesn't like it! That's why he's crying!."









I've been reading "Raising Cain" and the stuff about boys and education and the culture of cruelty seriously makes me want to homeschool, though I probably won't unless L asks to. I don't think I could freeschool or unschool, though. I really feel like L does better when he has some routine and some structure (and so do I). I think Lily is a GREAT candidate for unschooling though, and I can totally see both Sarah and her dh as being great at suggesting and supporting inquiry.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh MAN, I would let Elmo, Ernie, Bert, and Big Bird teach my kid if I was home/un/freeschooling.







:







:







:
At least, it feels that way sometimes...*sigh* I've been not-so-motivated lately, tired every morning, and Rowan is cranky and doesn't want anything to do with me until he's had breakfast and at least an hour with PBS. And I figure this is another phase and I threw my hands up and said "Whatever!"
Like my friend L. says "Dude, it's PBS! We were watching soaps with our mothers at this age, and this can't be as bad as that!"







The lady has a point, I admit.
And yes, I know the vegan nuns would be mad at me. See Renae, thumbing her nose at the vegan nuns!
:nana:







:nana:








Oh NO I didn't! OH YES I DID!









So ANYway! I haven't been thinking of school much. I was talking to DH while we were all on a walk yesterday evening, about how I wish Rowan was going to preschool this year, that we could afford it. And he asked me if the zoo/children's museum, etc had any sorts of programs starting this year, and whether we could maybe do that during the week; that way Rowan (and me!) gets some structure some days, but we also have plenty of free play time at home or outside. The man had a point, I was just feeling the ennui that is still stemming from a very busy summer, so I haven't gotten off my butt to do anything about it yet.
Because I think Rowan needs a bit of both. He needs to know SOMEthing is happening from day to day, but he also needs time to wake up in the morning, play quietly, be left alone with me to read, or cuddle, or just run around outside.
So, I guess, we're effectively homeschooling this preschool year anyway! Not like I have a curriculum or anything...









This morning, though, my friend M. comes with her son L. who is Rowan BEST friend, and I get to give him the AWESOME early birthday gift I found him at a faire in NYC last weekend:
http://www.revobaby.com/images/rev_7w.jpg
I got it in red for him!
Seriously, revobaby.com is my new favorite online baby place!









And DH and I woke up late this morning, so we're having lunch this afternoon because he didn't have time to make anything. Besides that, I have NO plans with my free time today. Haha.

So I hope everyone else is having a great day.







I would write more, but Rowan keeps demanding breakfast.







Kids, ya know?
















Much love to my May Mamas!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

renae---that tee is awesome! C totally needs a schedule or to know what we're doing every day. I actually made her one w/ laminated activity cards and set it up at the beginning of the week. It even has a badly drawn chalice for Sunday.









I had the best adjustment today. The baby seems more content and in a better position already. yay! I'm going back again on Monday and however often I need to thereafter to keep things where they're supposed to be!









Also updated over yonder on the pp doula thang.

Thanks for all the bday wishes!







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i just had one of those poo up to the eyebrows experiences. everything including the blanket he was laying on was so poo-ey that you feel like you'll never get him clean because he just keeps kickin and smiling and getting more poo everywhere









he pretty much should have just gone in the tub but i sponged bathed him instead. phew

isaac was soooooo clingy last night. he didn't go to sleep until i went to bed with him. he is so heavily into a MOM DO IT stage right now. he is rejecting all attempts from doug to help with bath and food and whatnot. i know it is a reaction to the baby brother that he is clingy clingy to mom, but if you have any advice i'm all ears. doug is trying a few different approaches and i'm not sure what the best thing to do is. doug really *is* getting his feelings hurt by it too. it has been getting really bad in the last couple of weeks.

ooh mr baby is falling asleep in his chair. i might get a chance to go sew!

jacquie - i know what you mean about trying to figure out a new creature. they're so different. with isaac the swing was indispensible around this age. and ebin really hates it







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

me again???

ebin woke up at 5:30 and since i was planning on getting up at 6:30 anyway...here i am







at least i get my 'me' time! i just pumped for ebin before i poured my cuppa







our babysitter is coming at 9

i should read raising cain. i just read an article on size and the various pressures on kids. and tall kids (esp boys) get a lot of pressure to be tough. i think it cited some statistic about tall boys being more aggressive and hypothesized it is the way they are treated that reinforces that behavior in them. i worry about isaac and aggression because he seems like a naturally feisty child. ebin on the other hand i can already tell will probably be a gentle giant







: he just has a sweet disposition.

i subscribe to parents magazine because it is so cheap ($10/yr or so). and it is useful for arming myself with the mainstream info. how can i rebel unless i know what the dominant paradigm is??







just kiddin. i actually find some of their information useful because it is just general 'kid' stuff that i don't know....like what you can expect at certain ages. and the rest i take with a grain of salt. (isaac and i actually 'read' the magazine for his bedtime story last night because he wanted to look at the halloween costumes and decorations...silly)

thinking of the lentil and the peanut and hope the household is adjusting to becoming 'family of four'


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i should read raising cain. i just read an article on size and the various pressures on kids. and tall kids (esp boys) get a lot of pressure to be tough. i think it cited some statistic about tall boys being more aggressive and hypothesized it is the way they are treated that reinforces that behavior in them. i worry about isaac and aggression because he seems like a naturally feisty child. ebin on the other hand i can already tell will probably be a gentle giant







: he just has a sweet disposition.

That is interesting about the size thing. I think both of your boys are going to be gentle and amazing. Isaac is sooo sweet toward his younger brother. And Ebin does have the sweetest disposition! What a cutie.

I'm wondering about emmalola, too...hello?

Fun day today. Morning with Lily, meeting with my clinical preceptor this afternoon, friend with younger babe over to go through Lily's clothes after that, then dinner out with same friend and two others sans chitlins. Wahoo!

Sarah


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heatherfeather*


I had the best adjustment today. The baby seems more content and in a better position already. yay! I'm going back again on Monday and however often I need to thereafter to keep things where they're supposed to be!










Dude, after my pg with L, I *totally* think that if your pelvis etc is not in the right shape/conformation, it affects the baby's position (and vice versa... vicious feedback loop). Glad *that* is better...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mama Faery*


Oh MAN, I would let Elmo, Ernie, Bert, and Big Bird teach my kid if I was home/un/freeschooling.







:







:







:
At least, it feels that way sometimes...*sigh* I've been not-so-motivated lately, tired every morning, and Rowan is cranky and doesn't want anything to do with me until he's had breakfast and at least an hour with PBS. And I figure this is another phase and I threw my hands up and said "Whatever!"
Like my friend L. says "Dude, it's PBS! We were watching soaps with our mothers at this age, and this can't be as bad as that!"







The lady has a point, I admit.
And yes, I know the vegan nuns would be mad at me. See Renae, thumbing her nose at the vegan nuns! 
:nana:







:nana: 








Oh NO I didn't! OH YES I DID!









So ANYway! I haven't been thinking of school much. I was talking to DH while we were all on a walk yesterday evening, about how I wish Rowan was going to preschool this year, that we could afford it. And he asked me if the zoo/children's museum, etc had any sorts of programs starting this year, and whether we could maybe do that during the week; that way Rowan (and me!) gets some structure some days, but we also have plenty of free play time at home or outside. The man had a point, I was just feeling the ennui that is still stemming from a very busy summer, so I haven't gotten off my butt to do anything about it yet. 
Because I think Rowan needs a bit of both. He needs to know SOMEthing is happening from day to day, but he also needs time to wake up in the morning, play quietly, be left alone with me to read, or cuddle, or just run around outside. 
So, I guess, we're effectively homeschooling this preschool year anyway! Not like I have a curriculum or anything...










All of this really speaks to me or amuses me







. I needs me my cup o' Renae first thing to get my head adusted.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacqueline*


Thanks for the comments about Annie, all. So far the curls are staying. I'm sorta glad, cause I grew up hating my curls and have just come to accept them in the last few years. I'm eager to go through A's childhood with curls and "do it right" so to speak. Though, I have no idea what to do with curly hair for a young girl as my mom just cut it short. I'll figure it out, I'm sure.

I've discovered that if I lay A down on a play mat/gym or in her Baby Papasan, she sometimes goes to sleep. Sometimes she'll do this in her bassinette, but she's more likely to do it in the other. I sat with G in my lap during his naps for months, and I told myself I wouldn't do that this time. Thing is, sometimes she'll nap, sometimes she won't when I put her down. I'm just trying to figure out where she'll sleep best and so far I haven't figured it out. I also tried laying with her in our bed, nursing her till she falls asleep and then leaving. This worked like a charm with G; alas, not with her. It takes more than an hour to get her to sleep and then, often, she'll wake up when I do and I can't get her back to sleep. So, I've left that plan behind for now. Just trying to figure out what works for this unique little creature!


Re A's hair... My friends with curly hair/curly haired kids do much the same routine *you* do with your own hair (IIRC from talking with you about it). There are a couple of little girls in Z's preschool class with super curly hair, and they're so cute!

And re sleeping... I definitely think there's variation b/w kids, and if A can sleep/nap more independently, go with it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jstar*


i should read raising cain. i just read an article on size and the various pressures on kids. and tall kids (esp boys) get a lot of pressure to be tough. i think it cited some statistic about tall boys being more aggressive and hypothesized it is the way they are treated that reinforces that behavior in them. i worry about isaac and aggression because he seems like a naturally feisty child. ebin on the other hand i can already tell will probably be a gentle giant







: he just has a sweet disposition.

thinking of the lentil and the peanut and hope the household is adjusting to becoming 'family of four'










I worry about this stuff, too... T is my super big kid, and he reminds me (utterly and completely) of Ferdinand the bull. I guess more like Ebin...









Thinking of Emmalola (and Elsanne), too....

Speaking of preschool stuff... Renae, I have some of the same concerns you voiced above. Part of the reason we've done preschool at 3 is that our co-op preschool is *verrrrrrry* reasonable. (And then I feel like we have enough money left over to do things like go to the zoo, the museum, and other "enriching" things, like you.)

BUT. I don't think I mentioned that I took over the enrollment position (volunteer, of course) at the preschool (it's a big task). And I don't think I mentioned that it seems like there's been a fair amount of upheaval that's gone through the school (in the year that we were gone). Enrollment is down quite a bit... I did some filing this morning, and I see that six kids from last yr's 3 yr old class didn't enroll in this yr's 4 yr old class. I talked with the departing enrollment person, and it sounds like a couple of years of not-so-great parents went through (one of them being T's cohort--and I can vouch for that). It makes me kind of sad. The structure is good, the teachers are excellent, but there've been some flaky/pissy/can't play nicely *adults* who've screwed things up. Guess I have my work cut out for me...









And... I had a nightmare about the crazy neighbor/fence thing last night (no, it's not resolved... they're out of town, who knows when they'll return...)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

:
things are cuh-RAZY in elsanneland, I am thinking of youguys and no time to write because I'm on hyperalert for my children destroying other homes. no relaxation involved whatsoever.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

elsanne. How long until you get home?

KK, I don't know what the problem is with the fence, but that would drive me bonkers. I would have lost it if someone came charging into my house. I'd be having nightmares too!







I hope it gets resolved soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
ooh mr baby is falling asleep in his chair.









Allison dubbed Ethan "Mr. Baby" not long after he was born, and it's stuck. Too funny!

Raising Cain is on my list (actually it's on my bedroom floor







: ). I also want to read Protecting the Gift. Right now I'm reading Animal, Vegetable, Miracle and LOVING it.

Once upon a time we were talking about worm bins. Can someone tell me more about this, or point me to a good place to get some information? We have a tiny yard and a tiny kitchen, but I'd love to make some tiny compost - would a worm bin work?


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Juice, I was just going to reply to say that I'm on the waiting list for Animal, Vegetable, Miracle at the library...then I got a phone call from the Library just now saying the book is there! Isn't that weird timing (cue spooky music)!

I just finished reading "I was a Good Mom before I had Kids" and am now reading "Waiting for Daisy" about a woman who tried to have a baby for five years. But, I've been wanting to read some of these books about boys/men in our society. We have a good one at home already called "Real Boys" that I want to read.

re: chiropractic adjustments.....I need one bad! I had some major pelvic pain while pg and they increased during labor. I'm left with one hip obviously lower than the other! I just don't really care for the chiro I was going to...too poppy/cracky IYKWIM. We don't have any gentler types around here, though. Also got a massage certificate from dh for my birthday, so that would feel good too!

Off to take some of G's old winter clothes to the consignment store...I'm hoping it can help me get him a fall/winter wardrobe. He's needing 4T size pants in length!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm a copycat....I just requested it from the library too!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Me three! OMG, BOOK CLUB!!!!










Unfortunately I am hold #567.







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a copy of A, V, M by Barbara Kingsolver I could loan to someone by mail. Lemme know.

And Sarah, I have Pushed which I think is the BEST new book on American maternity care. Wanna borrow it?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes, and yes. Book rate! Thanks!

S.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Ooh! So funny! I ordered Pushed last week and am awaiting it's arrival! I also ordered No Cry Sleep Solution, Born in the USA, Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, and a couple others I can't remember. The ones I like and feel are going to educate my students become a part of my "lending library" of my childbirth classes. I've conveniently added books about AP, Gentle Discipline, Vaccines and Intact Information... all mixed and dispersed throughout a mixture of birth and parenting books... that way they don't feel like I'm pushing them- but they get more educated on the NON mainstream views.







And my book fetish is then tax- deductible.







:

Loving you all- can't remember anything that's going on in the world... TJ gets back tomorrow and I can't wait!!







:







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

How funny, I was just thinking of emmalola this morning, and was going to post a question asking of her whereabouts. Great minds think alike, eh?

Just trucking along here. I signed up for piano lessons for myself tonight. Lessons start in early October. I'm so excited. Playing piano has always been something I have wanted to learn how to do. Neighbors of ours a few years ago gave us their piano because they were moving and didn't want to take it with them. My secret hope is that my girls will become interested and want lessons, too. That was my original reason for accepting the piano. Sarah tells me she wants to play the violin. She's not interested in playing the piano. So I'm just taking the wait and see approach and hope she changes her mind. Katie too, but she's a little young yet for lessons. KK, did I read somewhere (your blog?) that T takes piano? When did you start him? Is it something he wanted to do and asked about?


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

oooh- if Sarah takes violin and Katie piano, they can go on tour together doing violin Sonatas.







Of course, if they both take violin, there's a ton of literature out there for two violins (the Bach double is a big fav). I'm not ready to think about formal lessons for L yet, but I'd better think about how to afford them when the time comes. I'm thinking grandparents.









Saw Sarah and her sidekick L yesterday (Yay!). We hear about the house nightmares but I'm here to say that the front yard landscaping is gor-geous. My L begged to go outside, so L took us to her neighborhood park, which was way cool. It was great to catch up with our resident midwife-in-training.









W is sleeping like crap these days.







: Up every hour last night. I'm goin to bed now, so hopefully I'll get in enough sleep before I start the day tomorrow.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Nothing says GOOD MORNING! like waking up to a puddle of pee on the bathroom floor. *That* makes me the morning goddess today. yuck.

Other than that, just school for C in the morning and E and I will run some baby errands for a few odds and ends. And then bring on the weekend!!! We're going to the zoo tomorrow and DH and I are going to a play on Sunday afternoon as a late bday present and then to dinner at a grown-up place that doesn't pass out crayons w/ the menus!!









Sherri---yay for lessons!! We are not a very musical family, but I know I'd love to take horse riding lessons some one of these days.

Danile--I have a copy of mccutcheon's bradley guide to childbirth if you want that for your library! lmk!

ff---yay for play!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Just wanted to say good morning to my favorite May Mamas! You are indeed the morning goddess today, Heather! Ugh. Rowan is JUST finally (FINALLY!!) starting to ask to sit on the potty, so be prepared for our adventures with that! Yeah.

We have a packed weekend. I am going to a class about Mabon tonight at our local pagany shop--not too local to me, but not too bad, I mean, it's in Rhode Island which instantly means less than 45 min to get to!







And then tomorrow we are going to King Richard's Faire with the IL's (a family tradition--it's a big old EXPENSIVE Renaissance Faire that I actually love--DH has been going since he was a kid, I announced my pregnancy there...it's got good memories!) I'm just a little paranoid that Rowan's going to be afraid of everything this year...but I have my sling so we're gonna DO this! and then Sunday I have choir practice and church (that I secretly don't really want to go to but oh well)

So I have to go get things ready to go to my friend's house this morning to watch her kid. But I just wanted to say hi.









Hope you all have a great day, and an awesome weekend!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 

I worry about this stuff, too... T is my super big kid, and he reminds me (utterly and completely) of Ferdinand the bull. I guess more like Ebin...









cue more spooky music because i have never heard of ferdinand the bull until yesterday when isaac brought a copy of it home from his field trip to the library! wierd! (and a very cute story...awesome drawings).

i need some new reads (taking notes)

ebin woke up a lot last night. i think i jinxed myself by raving about how great he is at sleeping









i'm dying for a nice dinner out sans kiddos. we haven't done that since ebin was born. i signed doug and i up for two free dinner classes on small business development and the first one is next week. so we will be going out to dinner together....but uh, that's not quite what i'm envisioning.

i am sorry but 17 kids is just insane. and she wants more. (the duggars are on tv right now).







: their kitchen looks like a cafeteria (it has one of those slide along tray things). 200 loads of laundry a month? kill me now. i bet she can birth a baby in 10 minutes flat and hardly notice.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Must go find out about A, V, M....


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Must go find out about A, V, M....

Huh??? I am way to out of it to even begin to understand this. It's not you, it's me....









I'm soooo dragging a$$ this morning. Went out last night with some friends for a couple of drinks. Got home at 11 but didn't go to bed until 12:45.







: Kids were up at 6:30.

And John made a huge pot of gumbo to take into work today. Nice of him, but he made it late into the night last night, so guess who got to clean the whole friggin mess up this morning???? Grrrrrrrr..... Couple that with being tired and I am in a bit of a foul mood. And it was double irritating because he acted like, "you went out last night, why are you in such a bad mood?" Ummmm... because the kitchen is a disaster (altho, I admit, it could have been, and HAS BEEN worse after he cooks) and I had to unload the dishwasher and load it up with the dishes that were all in the sink before I could even MAKE coffee. Not that he was loafing around... he had to get ready for work and that entailed changing a flat tire on his car, but still. Maybe I would be less pissed off if I was actually going to EAT any of the gumbo he made, but I'm sure the pot will come back empty. Boo Hoo for me.

Okay, Jett is running around the house with peanut butter hands. Off to do damage control.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey there! Happy Friday! DH has this Saturday off for the first time in a while, so I'm glad about that. Ministers never really good a two-day weekend anyway, so it's nice when he at least gets all day Saturday off!

Annie and I went to our mw's office for our 6 week follow up (actually 7). She weighs 10 lb. 6 oz. so she's growing great! I had my exam, complete with Pap, so that was fun. I didn't have my exam with G until he was 6 months old, so this exam was much more ouchy! Needless to say, dh and I haven't had our *private* time together postpartum yet, so I was rather sore after the exam. I waited a long time after G before we did anything again...I'm just so not in the mood.

We did discuss dh getting the big *V*. I don't know if our insurance covers it, but we have a high deductible anyway, so it might not matter. We're very sure we don't want another child and feel good about that decision. There's still a small, small part of me that says "well, what if there's supposed to be another?" I think this has more to do with the difficulty I'm having switching from someone who had trouble conceiving G and who didn't want to prevent any pregnancy for soooo long to someone who is DONE. Something about the female need to create life or something....yet I really don't want to go through pg and birth again. I know I could, but I don't really want to. And, that doesn't seem to be the best attitude to have, IMO. So, I guess dh needs to go talk to his doc....is that how one goes about it?

Whew, fun post from me today, huh? In other news, we did find a great Tortilleria right by our midwife's office that makes homemade tortillas (duh) and the best sloppy burritos. Been missing that since we lived in Austin...

Off to eat a snack...A is trying to stay asleep in her papasan and G is still napping.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Danile--I have a copy of mccutcheon's bradley guide to childbirth if you want that for your library! lmk!

Thanks Heather, but I order them pretty cheap. Each of my students gets a brand new copies of that, Husband Coached Childbirth, and the Bradley Method Student Workbook to keep. It's included in their tuition cost. The lending library is separate and includes many more and a lot of variety. I love my MMF cuz you are all so caring like that though and we can all ask/do things like that for each other. SO nice.

Sorry for the sore exam Jstar, I totally understand. I wish they were completely unneccessary. Then i would just decline. I personally do not like them AT ALL. Glad to hear A is thriving though!

For the mama who had peanutbutter hands running around.. I sympathize.. peanut butter hands are NEVER good either. And very hard to get out of furniture. Hope you avoided mass destruction with that.









And I vote morning goddess automatically goes to anyone who has to clean up accidents in places they should not be.







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Sherri- I totally skipped over the bit about YOU getting lessons, which, of course, TOTALLY ROCKS. Go you! Hooray for you going out there and dreaming your own dreams and following your bliss.









If I was to take a class just for me, it would be biochem, because I felt like my bio major wasn't really complete without it, and I wanted to see more of the big picture. The natural world is so cool. But I've forgotten everything before biochem, and it's not really necessary to my life right now, so it will probably never happen. Either biochem or another dance class. Dance rocks too.

Megan- blech! What a way to start the day, a dirty kitchen that you didn't dirty from food you don't get to eat! I am sending you





















, not for anything in particular, but just because you deserve more magic and joy in your life right now.









Jacq- thanks for the A update.







I know you and Emily are still coming out of baby moon, but I need my fix of MMF newborn news!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

meg, "A, V, M" refers to the book "Animal, Vegetable, Miracle" and may I just say I







Barbara Kingsolver. And your description of your kitchen yesterday is EXACTLY what I am greeted with this morning







: right down to the coffeepot.

Jacqueline, yay for a day off! And the Annie update







re: the V, even if insurance doesn't cover it it's not that $$. Our insurance did cover it - we had to pay a $15 copay







and yeah, he'd talk to his doc who'd refer him to a urologist (I believe).

Your tortilleria and burrito description makes me miss the southwest SOOOOOoo bad. Sloppy burritos. I miss my NM green chiles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
And I vote morning goddess automatically goes to anyone who has to clean up accidents in places they should not be.







:

I get *some* kind of award for last night, then! Allison was so busy she had a poo accident in her underpants. She hasn't done that in probably a year!! Oh, the mess. Ew.

OK, I'm off to go find my coffeepot.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Juice!







My nightly check-in.

Maaaaaaybe I'll go to bed soon.

I neglected to mention: we're transitioning W to be home part of my shift now. I dropped W off at noon, and when I came home at 7:15 pm, BOTH kids were asleep in their respective beds!!! Normally with 2 of us, they're asleep between 7:30 at 8 pm. AND the living room was cleaned. The kitchen is a disaster, but I gotta say... my dh ROCKS!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

fern! My morning check-in









We are getting ready for a big trip to the baseball game. We'll take the train downtown, and they're having a Kids' Appreciation Day with a bunch of extra fun stuff. We'll go early, and hang out before the game. It starts at 1:00, and we figure if we make it through the first inning, we've done great. If we make it longer than that, yahoo, but it's all about the kids having a good time. They are so excited, they want to leave right now (9am).


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

morning checking, er check-in here too







tee-hee







have fun at the baseball game juice! i love that kind of thing and i'm not all that into watching the game. i just like the atmosphere.

all is quiet as everyone is asleep upstairs. i want to call my mom and chat without the 'momm mom momm mom mom' but i know the talking will roust the troops.

your dh does rock fiddle







that is awesome. i had a night out on friday with a friend. i got ebin down before i left and all was well while i was gone. doug was left with the child who won't go to sleep. ever.

yesterday we drove around looking at more model homes







: it is fun. we've realized the only ones we can afford are the really bottom of the line boxy, plain, no trim, no tile kind of places. so it isn't going to happen. we found one builder we loooooooove who doesn't do the whole upgrade thing. they just build all their houses with the nice trims and nice details and uhh...it is way out of our price range. but i want one of those! ha. must.play.lotto!

yesterday was the first time we took isaac and he had fun. especially because one of the houses had this GIANT playroom filled with toys. and the lady was like 'oh yeah, he can play with everything'. but when we got home i asked him if he liked those houses or our house and he said our house







so that's good









then we went to a party last night and there were other kids there. so that was fun. this was my former coworker/friend who has gone through a divorce and has a new girlfriend. and he kept his house in the divorce and the new girlfriend (who i love) has recently moved in. so they had a party which seemed like the launching of their life and out with the bad ju-ju kind of thing. i'm really happy for them. his ex-wife was a little







: lots of fun and really insane. they used to have a lot of parties but the party last night seemed so much more....mature!

isaac was so tired he actually slept in his room for the first time in a couple weeks. he wanted to sleep on the floor but at least he was in his room! i moved him up to his bed

i think we are going to a chili cookoff today. mmmmmm. 15 kinds of chili


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Also just checking in here. Babymoon has been fraught with extended family garbage, so I'm just trying to maintain sanity in the midst of utter chaos. My brother is quickly on his way to hitting bottom, and it's really painful to watch and guess on just how far down he'll go. It's been ugly.

But the good news is that we are hanging in there. Little peanut sleeps for three hour stretches at night, which is way beyond our expectations. We've also somehow managed to get him to only wake up twice a night instead of three times, which is another miracle of modern parenting. He's a good egg, I tell you. The lentil is amazingly, painfully clingy. I never had that "touched out" thing with just one child, but two children make me want to run for the hills sometimes.

I sound like I'm complaining, but in reality 90% of the babymoon has been so sweet. The baby is calm and easily soothed, our friends have been helpful in the worst of the chaos, and my marriage has lasted this long. I'm nothing but optimistic for the future.

I'm checking in here occasionally, but the computer time is so limited these days I can't comment on everyone else's stuff. But I think of you and your experiences with second and third babes often. good thoughts all around.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

So glad to hear you are doing well EL! I was wondering how you were.

I start fall quarter this morning. I have the world's worst cold ever.







:







: Wish me luck as I have to attend so I don't lose my place in these classes. ICK! And getting the kids up, ready and over to my mom's by 7 am is going to prove interesting at the very least.







:

I'm wondering if I'm the morning goddess.. but can't remember if EL's post was earlier this AM. This reminds me of a movie I saw where the person was like, "Is this the moment?" And people were saying, "When it comes.. you'll know." So I guess I'll wait for when I KNOW it's my moment.









Thinking of you all today hoping I don't always sound so selfish and talkative about myself only. I lurk and read and laugh and give hugs all while doing so. Just by the time I find the energy to post I can't remember most of what anyone said..







: Bear with me mamas.. I know most of you have stuff going on.. and I really do care. Have a BEEYOUTIFUL day!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

no one posted today?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

MDC was down all yesterday I think....

Only story hour at the library for us today so a quiet day will be so nice after yesterday's







:

Also need to make some banana choco chip muffins w/ the brown bananas!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

MMmmmm... send some of those MY way.









The library sounds fun. It's time to take the boys back and get some new books anyhow. There's only so many times I can handle reading Brown Bear, Brown Bear.









School went fairly well. I'm very nervous about how it's going to end up.. but we'll see. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i hear you on the clingyness and touched out feeling emily. isaac is more clingy now than he was right after the birth so maybe the lentil will get it out of his system early. (one can hope right). i was reaching the end of my capacity this weekend and moved from couch to chair to other couch and each time isaac followed 2 minutes later. "i want to sit on your lap" mind you the baby was already on my lap and i was really wishing the baby would take a nap right about then anyway. it was one of those times where you think 'i give and i give and i give' and you know you have to find it to give a little more









isaac also had a screaming fit this morning because i showered and got dressed before he woke up. so then he's bawling and screaming that he wants me to put my jammies back on and snuggle him. tomorrow i think i'll go ahead and wake him up before i shower







geesh.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Isn't it funny how particular they are about The Way Things Should Be Done







Allison would totally tell me to go put my pajamas back on. We've had some meltdowns surrounding things like whether I was wearing my "work clothes" when I picked her up from school. She wanted me to go back home and change and come back for her. Riiiiight.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Here... just swamped.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

today he bawled because i told him i needed to get in the shower. 'but i want you to watch the newwwwwwwwwws' wah wah. this was while i was snuggling him, in my jammies! geesh. i better hope he doesn't get particular about what clothes i'm wearing when i pick him up









i went to this 'femme fete' thing last night for women in business. it was pretty neat even though i felt very unswanky. they held it at twist on 23rd (a cool jewelry and weird object store. they have $65 plastic brightly colored toasters and the like). but i met some interesting women and got a goodie bag and drank champagne and had chocolate fondue (and white chocolate lavendar fondue..mmm). it was the first time i left doug with both boys and apparently ebin cried for an hour and 15 minutes after he had downed both bottles of breastmilk. all was well by the time i got home though







he shoulda made a bottle of formula...i think he was just hungry still. (i was only gone for 3 hours). i told doug that he wasn't liking the formula though so that is probably why he didn't try it. and then our babysitter told me today that ebin drank a bottle of formula yesterday







: so i guess if he's hungry he'll drink it. (last week she tried 1/2 formula 1/2 bm once and he wasn't going for it.) i'm taking the 'formula is 1st solid food' approach this time around because i'm only into the bare minimum of pumping (lazy lazy). i'm happy he seems to be doing well with the bottle though. mega relief. and he hasn't had any boob problems from it.







yay. he definitely loves boobie.

i got a pamphlet yesterday for spanish classes at isaac's school. it is $100 for him to participate in the spanish class every wednesday until december. we are pretty strapped right now but i am really interested in having him do it so i'm going to see if i can squeeeeeze it into the budget.

i should go do some sewing while ebin takes his nappy nap. dishes would be far too loud


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, the bottle drinking is very







--good for you to get a break.
Z is very much a The Way Things Should Be child.

EL and Els: very much thinking of you. EL--sending big vibes. I wish there were more "resources" in your extended fam beyond just you! And Els, I want a full report.

My master gardener class is in full swing, and I have a *ton* of information to wade through. (MCSB and Danile: I bow down to you for being actual full-time students *and* mamas.)

The fence situation: received a letter from neighbor yesterday that I think is basically one step short of "hey, we're going to sue you if you don't take care of it." I freaked out all over dh (made it clear that since *he* created the situation, I want *him* to deal with it, especially since I want nothing to do with the neighbor since the fence hopping/house barging/yelling incident). Fortunately, their house is under contract, new owners in ~3 weeks. Cannot come too soon... Ug.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

House being under contract is way good news, KK!! And yay for the MG class!!!!

Am I mean that I often avoid making patterns with certain things, lest C lose her you know what that it's not the same? She's always, always been that way and I have to pick my battles with which routines can be routine and which can just not be. We recently just got over a huge amount of







: over changes to the breakfast foods/routine.

MW appt today and not quite sure of bebe's position so quickie u/s on Monday







: and possible version next Wednesday??? I'm pretty sure babe is mostly head down and I'm going to the chiro again tomorrow.

My brain is fluff....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

head down vibes to babe, heath...























still no laptop. don't think it's worth getting fixed, so office computer time it is. stefan loves marek's thomas musical phone/light up thing, so that is entertainment for him while i'm here. and marek is obsessed with tv now. must get him out of that habit.

both of our friend plans fell through this week and i'm so unmotivated to do stuff by myself with the two of these little ones. mostly marek, because if we go somewhere like the park, he wants me to do everything with him and i just can't climb up and crawl through the tube thing with stefan on my back and he's still too little and too much into eating everything that i don't feel comfortable putting him down at the park. the beach, yes, but the park not so much.

ok, really should shower and get my crap together. although we have no plans, so maybe whatever.

stefan needs a nap.

still can't believe my little guy is one...







: think i should finally finish his birth story now? it's sitting here on my desktop files...

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm having an unmotivated day myself. i'm just tiptoeing around trying to be quiet because doug is sleeping upstairs. i made lamb chops last night and as i was reading stories my stomach was making some burbling noises. i haven't had any other repurcussions but doug was up all night with vomiting and the runs. poor guy







although i think he has a fever and chills too so that sounds more like a stomach flu than food poisoning. in any case he said he's never eating lamb again







:

i should shower and do some laundry or something.

we're having some really bad interactions around here lately. isaac cries about *everything* everything is a battle. he cries more than the baby. i even took him to the park yesterday and he had a meltdown. he has a screaming meltdown as soon as anything doesn't go his way (waking up, no candy for breakfast, no gum, bedtime, getting in the bath, getting out of the bath, getting dressed). he full on slapped me across the face after kicking me in the boob twice while i was trying to get him dressed this morning. and i really don't know what to DO with him







: i feel like we can't get a grip on his behavior at all. it is such a drag....

they're talking about placenta eating on the news right now







i think i might try and make it to the baby convention thingy this weekend at some point

hf - good baby head-down vibes to you

yes claudia - you should finish his birth story







he'll love to read it later

babe stirs...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Jstar-







s. I don't think I posted about it (because I couldn't find time to post back then!







), but in the months after W was born, L had MAJOR clingy/whiney/crying stuff. AND, he hit the "scared of everything" developmentaly thing at the same (that most MMF kids went through at about 2.5). So it was impossible to go more than about a block without having to carry 2 children. L was crying all the time about everything. He stopped taking naps, yadda yadda yadda. It was he!!. I'm sorry that Isaac is also going through this. Feel free to give me a call if you ever think adding 2 more kids to the hurricane will somehow help you







. I'm free pretty much every day in the early afternoon, except Wednesdays and weekends.

Claudia- I set down W on the concrete if it's just for a few minutes, cause I know what you mean about bark chips/ random trash and babes. Though I also agree with you that I simply can't play all over the play structure with L while simultaneously caring for W. I think that's WHY L wants me to play on the structure. He doesn't like it that I'm hanging out mostly w/ W (well, he's a baby and he's in a sling, sorry kiddo). I try to compromise and go down the slide with L a few times, or sometimes I'll help W climb up the structure and then we'll all slide down.

L has hit W a couple of times when W takes something L had recently been playing with. Sigh. This is the first time in his WHOLE LIFE that L's intentionally hit, so I suppose I should feel lucky. L is very frustrated by this little creature that suddenly has access to all the toys. I've thought about having L pick out a few things that are special to him, but I honestly don't think he's sophisticated enough to "get" that concept. Like, what's special to him is what he's playing with in that moment, and tomorrow he won't remember that it's especially "his." _ALL_ the toys were his before W was born, and the new things that have come that are especially W's are the things that L is most interested in playing with, and I'm not going to stop L from playing with them. I guess I should at least try the "pick out your special toys" thing with L. Maybe I'm not giving him enough credit.

What do all of you do about this?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF---C lost it for real when E started crawling and getting into her toys. I did allow her some special toys and intervened on her behalf (not like E understood!) to keep E out of her stuff when she was building blocks or something so maybe it felt a bit more equal to C? I still have to referee now and again, but C is getting better at advocating for herself and telling E to buzz off (nicely!)









Why am I still awake!?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i tell marek that if he's not playing with something, then stefan may want to play with it. and if marek wants something that stefan has, he needs to trade with him for another toy. stefan is a bit older than W and will mostly go along with whatever toy he has been given, at least for a few minutes, but not always nowadays. sometimes he just really wants that thomas phone.

and marek does NOT like stefan playing with his trains, so we reserve that for when friends are here or when stefan is napping and we usually do it in the living room on the floor or sometimes on the lego table. stefan is into E-VAH-REE-THING right now, and also on the verge of just walking somewhere all of a sudden. still loves power cords, cables, long cable-y type things, as well as the cat water bowl, the cabinet doors, the toilet, the toilet paper, the stepstool, the chairs, the screen door, the sliding door, the window in our front door, etc. ay yi yi... i hope the walking distracts him from all the interesting drawers and cabinet doors that we didn't have to child proof with marek and then we don't have child proof them at all.

g-talking with my old friend from australia... so fun to connect with him again! he's a daddy now, too.

night-night, mamas!

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ugh yesterday just went from bad to worse so i am glad it is a new day







fresh start!

i'm also glad to hear the crying-about-everything phase is not unique to isaac. because it is a little







: and hopefully it will pass. SOOOOOON

he's been wanting to sleep in our bed all the time and while i have been trying to be consistent with the message that he needs to sleep in his bed, i also just sometimes give up because well...it isn't worth the screaming. so i know i am sending an inconsistent message to him (but trying to be somewhat gentle and understand this neediness). but anyway last night he slept in his room (yay!) and i told him he could come in and snuggle in the morning (he did). but it was funny because this morning we told him doug was going to be leaving for 4 days next week. and isaac's face lights up and he says 'I can sleep in daddy's spot!!!!'







i guess so

i was going to try to go to an mdc coffee thing this morning but doug is off and recuperating and wants to go shopping for some clothes for his trip. he visibly lost weight from being so sick.

i don't know what we will do about sharing toys around here. i'm more worried about the small things that will be choking hazards. so i think we'll keep the playmobil up as isaac's toys and make take a 'too young' approach to some toys and treat everything else as shared. we'll figure that out when we get there









KK - why do they even care about the fence if they're moving????? i hope your dh fixes it.

i've finally talked doug into hiring someone to work on our house and yard because it is not going to happen. he will still hurk up a hairball when we get bids or whatever. (and getting a fence is part of what i'm going to get a bid on)

we are watching the king and i and isaac wants to know 'why does the king have so many kids for?'







cute.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Today was C's first day at the lunch club at school and she got off to a great start by "stealing" the sandwich of the little girl next to her. Of course I didn't find out until she got home and the other half of the sandwich was in her lunchbox. I think we'll have to have another talk next friday that lunch bunch isn't a buffet!









okay...time to wake the girlies so we can get to the PO and the chiro and the grocery store for dinner stuff...

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Be optimistic--maybe they traded!









Want to reply more (esp. re the sibling stuff), but I'm super busy here...







: just sitting down to nak for a second before picking T up from school.

Mwah mwah.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello lovelies-

Sitting here in class learning about Adult Learning Styles and how to be a preceptor. Le sigh. So not applicable right now. But somewhat interesting for the future.

Just wanted you all to know I am thinking about you and reading...not enough time for anything else right now.

Love love!

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

oh my gods, I'm back! I'm back! I have felt so out of the loop, so loopy, so utterly enlooped. And it is my sanity saving fun thing to come here and tryyyyyy to catch up.

Sherri--incredibly yummy coffee you sent! mmmmmm! I made a big pot right away and lemme tell ya, with vanilla milk mmmmmmm
RIGHT ON for the piano lessons! How very cool! Watching mom learn something new is so inspirational on so many levels.

So, the new car just rawwwwwks. It is absolutely, unequivocally perfect for San Miguel and I just bump along them cobblestones like nobody's business. We also have mega amounts of speed bumps, really the only way to control people's speed, and I used to bottom out in the camry. The camry is also so smooth, such a boatlike ride that it was torturous for me and it to ramble 'round these streets.

The ride home was 3 days, from Albuquerque and we did it like this (me and my dad):
8-12 am play, bath, play, walk, whatever.
12-3 drive during Amara's nap (which varied in length) and Sol played with stuff, read books
3-5.30 stop somewhere and play like in mcdonald's playplace
6-?? Drive

I survived the phx-abq leg by myself pretty darn well, thanks to Lisa. She had the ingenious idea of sending a box of different wrapped prezzies, each one to be opened as tempers became short or whatever--and they had things like a pkg of pipe cleaners, window paints, paper/scissors, molding clay, snacks, etc...she truly alleviated this little family's tedium on many occasions.

The whole thing of being in other people's houses, with a 3 and a 1 y.o., especially the 1 y.o., was really stressy although I have great friends. Still. One is not in one's space, no one sleeps as well as they should, and there is NO respite for mama, not one minute on top of a generally high level of stress all around. After I got to abq though that all changed, family was there to help out and BABYSIT. *phew*

Sol, too, has been completely unused to a car seat and really fought against the new rule. That was hard. Both girls were not used to a vehicular lifestyle such as one lives in large urban centers, and balked greatly. One time (actually, many many times) I sang to Amara to calm her, and Sol the next time in the car heard Amara crying and started singing to her, making up a song about how we all hate seatbelts, no one likes their seatbelt, la la la laaaa...I was crackin' up at that one...when Amara surrendered to the strange lullaby sol turned to me and said, "mama! I sang Amara to sleep!" and I just about melted of sweetness.

Much moola was spent at IKEA, my first time there. I had the meatballs based on, I think, renae's suggestion. MMMmmmm! Fun fun place for the kids.

The first night of the drive home we were somewhere around Carlsbad and it was midnight and we took a wrong turn, not noticing until waaaaay later (and seeing the signs to El Paso). WHOOPS. It was 1 am and we were way far away from our destination and on the wrong route. We started to turn around when we looked at the map and realized it'd actually be shorter to continue the way we were going to an interstate and then take it to the town we wanted to reach that night. This highway, it is not travelled. I mean that: we saw NO other cars, ever, and if you look at a map it's between nowhere and nowhere, with no population anywhere along it. There really is almost no reason for that road to exist (54, between Van Horn and the Guadalupe Mtns Natl Park). Looking at the gas gauge, we had 1/8 of a tank left, and 57 miles to Van Horn. We were hopeful, then fearful, then sweatin' it as the needle plummeted FAR below "E" and I saw a light about 5 miles off in the distance, and just kept thanking god for every single yard the car kept going, that we would not have to walk, to get some gas. I began to wonder how we could sleep in the car, thankful we had plenty of food and water, but realizing that it was unlikely that anyone would be by in the morning.
We made it to Van Horn. 'Nuff said. Then, Interstate to Fort Stockton, resisting the urge to fill up the tank at every single opportunity. Yay! Fort Stockton! We stop at the large-chain-hotel-whose-name-I-can't-remember, and it's full. Hm. So is the other one, and the other one, and it's 3 am. I start to quietly panic. I am NOT sleeping in this car after such a hairy night. Why the hell would Fort Stockton be so full? Simply, it's location, on an Interstate with NOTHING for miles in any direction. A great travel stop, just like for us. We finally got the LAST room at this seedy motel, their "Honeymoon Suite", a king bed with red sheets. Niiiice. The girls and I snuggle up and I am so grateful to have a bed.

The second night was the polar opposite: we arrived at 1.30 am, to a fantastic hotel in Saltillo (in Mexico) after a worrisome border crossing that actually went smooth as buttah. I was nervous because I basically am smuggling this car into Mexico, or rather, one is only allowed one car and I was trying to dupe them into not realizing I already have one down here by getting a new passport, and it worked like a charm. The hotel had a pool which was fun the next day and a fabulous breakfast buffet, and two beds, and all that for less expensive that Seedy Honeymoon Suite.

Arriving home, Viet has been like a man reborn, he had the house all cleaned and food cooked, balloons everywhere and roses for me. Might be par for the course for your partners, ladies, but it ain't for this boy. So like, wow. And he's been super lovey and supportive, so it's fun to be on this upswing of our little relationship cycle.

I have the bellydance festival coming up and I've been working my arse off for it, crazy crazy busy but excited. So time online is precious.

And I am so happy to be back with my maymamas!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i got that pit of the stomach 'going to run out of gas' feeling just reading that. and then the sweet relief that you made it. oh mah gawd!! what an insane journey! we were lost one time on forest roads out in the middle of b.f.e. outside medford somewhere with an eighth of a tank. no one would have happened by until the helicopters came i swear

i'm glad you got the car though







it'll be nice.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i feel like i've been MIA here but maybe not... hmmm... maybe just not feeling like posting much, i guess...

glad that you are back safely in san miguel land, els. and maybe with a "nicer" sort of viet for at least a little bit is nice. i got the almost out of gas feeling in the pit of my stomach, too, while reading the story. yipes!

busy weekend coming. birthday party for just turned three year old two days ago tomorrow afternoon, then a mother blessing for a good friend of mine that moved an hour south last fall after stefan was born and is having her second sometime soon. a little girl this time. planning a birth center vbac after a homebirth attempt gone too long. very hopeful for her... and also worried... and hopeful... but she is sooooooo excited about the mother blessing and i am too. she needs to be surrounded by some love and encouragement right now.

everyone except me got to fall asleep on the couch earlier tonight. little one while nursing, bigger one just collapsed in daddy's arms after a long, long day. and of course the biggest one starts snoring as soon as he gets horizontal.







: wish i could do that... grrrr...

need chocolate...

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, it's good to be back and be a no-panties poster. I am still in jammies, sittin on my ball at the computer.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

elsanne, so glad you're back. And so so so glad you made it with what sounds like more than a little grace. I was on the edge of my seat with the low gas story - those desert highways are so freakin' deserted... So glad you made it and so glad you found your way! That could have sucked so very much. I'm glad your dad was with you. And glad to hear Viet has stepped it up a bit









I'm quite the domestic goddess today. Playroom is almost clean (you'd have to have seen it to know what an amazingly huge undertaking that was), several loads of laundry have been washed and dried, many things have been sorted for next weekend's yard sale. Huge pot of beef stock simmering gently on the stove. Sent DH and Caitlyn to the store to decide on and purchase dinner. I told everyone that if we worked together to get some stuff done today, tomorrow could be all about family fun. Perhaps a trip to the zoo? Who knows.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Els, Glad you are back safe and sound. I am also pleased that the box of gifts was helpful. I worried a bit about all the mess potential in your new car. My daughter loves to play with pipecleaners so the glitter version could not be resisted.

I am far too busy in these parts. I feel consumed by my life right now as there is so much going on and too little down time to regroup. Alison and I are doing okay with not sharing a day off together, but Eleanor is getting in trouble for "not listening" at home and preschool. She has always been such a rule-following-compliance girl by nature that it's throwing us off a bit. Maybe it can be explained by her being three? Or the fact that so much of her time if with only one of us whose attention she much share with younger sister.







and









On a fun note, I am making scarecrows (four, representing each of us). I have two strawbales, cornstalks, and I need to get pumpkins and gourds - but I am loving decorating my porch for harvest. Silly, I know, but it is fun.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Sorry I'm just a lurker lately...

College is crazy! Kids are crazier!









How did I not see that all Biology courses are intensive writing courses at this college?!







: That on top of English and math I've been out of for years that requires a $200 calculator to perform some of it...







:







: I just want to pass out now. Off to study about some authors.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: danile, sounds crazy.

*sigh* Allison is also going through a serious not-listening phase. I remember going through this with Caitlyn, and at one well visit her pediatrician said it was a normal phase but that lots of parents actually come in and ask him to check the child's ears. Made me feel better to know it wasn't just me!

We're off to pick apples this morning







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Miss Juice, I am wishing you great amounts of patience for Miss Allison. That sounds very frustrating indeed.

Danile, I am sending you good school vibes for what you are doing. It's so hard! Your post actually made me heave a sigh of relief that I'm done with that for now, because I remember all too well the fervent desires I had to read something NOT related to school, like a novel, and that was pre-children. Cannot imagine now. Gah.

Mellow Sunday 'round here and I am glad for it! Sol playing happily with IKEA train set. Amara too, except she's not allowed to touch it and I keep hearing "NOOOO!".


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Danile - I feel your pain.
















Juice - I feel yours as well.









Els - Glad you are back home and settling in.

I'm trying to catch my breath after a crazy first week that included a full day of class yesterday and a crazy "chocolate party" last night for one of my friends. She has a 3-year-old, so there were lots of other kids there, too, and Lily was a little overwhelmed. It's so funny to see them interact these days.

Today is a shower/blessing that I'm really looking forward to and another dessert party for my good friend who lived with us but now lives way far south.

And tomorrow is Lily's first dentist appointment! Renae, I've been waiting for your report on R's experience...come on, girlfriend! Any advice?

OK, ladies, time for some fun discussion:

*1. Do you have a "signature" birthday gift you give to friends in the $10-$30 dollar range?

2. If you could choose a fun gift for yourself in that range, what would it be? (More than one answer ok).

3. What was your favorite class in college? Why?*

Sarah


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

*1. Do you have a "signature" birthday gift you give to friends in the $10-$30 dollar range?*

I often give jewelry. I love jewelry myself, so I like to window shop and inevitably find stuff for people that speaks to me. I also tend to give nice chocolate. If I don't do the jewelry thing, I give fun-yet-functional things like a cute tea towel or a funky kitchen timer (







emmalola).

*2. If you could choose a fun gift for yourself in that range, what would it be? (More than one answer ok).*

Jewelry. Fun house decorations. Some luxurious knee socks. A pretty little plate or mug. Things I feel guilty about buying for myself.

*3. What was your favorite class in college/ high school/whatever? Why?*

I like classes usually depending on the teacher. I liked my first-year core program because the teachers were great. I loved my ASL teacher. In nursing school, I had no interest in cardiology but liked that clinical because my instructor was so cool.

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

hmmm...

signature gift in that range--usually something edible based on the person's likes. I tend to hunt down something decadent or gourmet that the person wouldn't ordinarily indulge in.

For me that might be chocolate, chocolate or chocolate.









Fave subject was always history as I appreciated the discussion/analysis and not just the 'facts' of it. Also a huge dork who loved essay exams.







Had some really great professors.

Not listening. Um, yeah. Totally. Though she is 100x worse for DH and DH and I butt heads over his "techniques" for dealing with it. She also has DH's knack for explain-itis if something isn't going her way. I hear every excuse in the book all day long. She even takes up for E in similar fashion which is equal parts cute and exasperating.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll play!

1. I am a birthday lameass. I forget birthdays, I forget gifts, and generally I am the one baking a nifty cake or blowing up balloons. Very occasionally I get a good gift but I really despise buying something I think doesn't matter much and is conspicuous consumption.

2. The gift I most adore is being taken out to eat or something. I also love anything dance-related, conspicuous consumption or no.

3. Hm. Favorite college classes. Hm. I have to say the ones regarding language acquisition because of the teacher, she was amazing. I especially liked that you contracted for your grade ahead of time. You want an A, you do x,y,z. You want a B, you do x and y.

Heather I couldn't help giggling about C explaining for E, that's cute (and exasperating!). Sol has started translating for Amara as well. I was at the computer and Amara fell, and was crying (not a big fall, just a wah-wah) so I ignored it. Sol says to me, Amara wants her mommy, don't do the computer, hold her!

*chagrined* at being pointed out the obvious by my own daughter but it was cute all the same.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

*1. Do you have a "signature" birthday gift you give to friends in the $10-$30 dollar range?*
Brian Andreas prints or other art. I love going into those kind of shops with someone in mind and wandering until something strikes me as perfect. Not happening so much with kids.

*2. If you could choose a fun gift for yourself in that range, what would it be? (More than one answer ok).*
Books and socks (and the time to enjoy them if at all possible). Tights. Jewelry too, especially earrings.

*3. What was your favorite class in college/ high school/whatever? Why?*
Toss up between Structure and Function and Black Women, Feminism(s) and Social Change. S&F for being more than just a physiology class but a basic course about the structures of plants/animals and the related physiological processes. BW,F and SC for it's mind-blowing difficult assignments that I still think about all the time. I still have the texts from both.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

*1. Do you have a "signature" birthday gift you give to friends in the $10-$30 dollar range?*

mine is signature in that it would usually come from one store where i wander and then buy gifts which strike me. these are gifty things from gifty stores so the things that strike me are things i would want for myself. these gifty items are usually: jewelry, wallets, photo albums, purses. a place that inspires me to shop for giftys is the supercrafty wonderland at the doug fir once a month. before christmas last year i went there a couple months in a row. very unique stuff. some overpriced but some good stuff in my price point range <$30. also cds if i know their taste or $20 gift certificate to a good music store.

*2. If you could choose a fun gift for yourself in that range, what would it be? (More than one answer ok).*

well i just bought my friend a birthday wallet that was SO CUTE I WANTED IT. in fact i may have to go buy one for myself. i also love house stuff. bird stuff. deer stuff. wild colorful socks.

*3. What was your favorite class in college/ high school/whatever? Why?*

geomorphology. physics. both had hot professors







: and i don't usually crush on the old geezers. more seriously though physics made me change the way i perceived the world and was the first time that i felt a click between math as something done on paper and math playing out every time something moves (and being able to predict that). and geomorphology because my dad is a geologist and i realllllllllllllllllly wanted to be a geologist the whole time i was growing up. and i still think it is cool and fascinating. i loved going out on the field trip bus and looking at major fault lines in the real world. i only got 2 geology classes in college and loved them both.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Time to go buy cool socks for all the may mamas. Shall we do a holiday sock exchange?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Time to go buy cool socks for all the may mamas. Shall we do a holiday sock exchange?









: That's a fantabulous idea!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Oooh....or maybe if I get a knitter I'll just send some purty sock yarn!









3 is not fun today....ranted about it OY....

This evening I have the quickie u/s to check position, then mw appt tomorrow and maybe version wednesday (don't think I'll need it)....

I guess someone needs to start an October thread....I never get the links right for some reason!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

here ya go! New October thread


----------

